# Hangzhou__杭州__China



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

City of *Hangzhou* (also known as *Hangchow*), China.


flickr explore - West Lake Sunset by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Old CBD*


View South to North - Cityscape Hangzhou by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Hangzhou from Baoshi Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr

*New CBD (Qianjiang CBD)*


Qianjiang CBD  by Tommy.Yoo, on Flickr


DSC03073 by qiqidudu.love, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Old CBD*


Bao Chu Tower and Hangzhou Cityscape by PhotonMix, on Flickr

*Qianjiang CBD*


XiHu SW by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Xihu (West lake) Cultural plaza / 西湖文化广场, situated in old CBD 


西湖文化广场 by 雷建军, on Flickr


杭州环球中心夜景 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


西湖文化广场 by Aaron Siren, on Flickr


西湖文化广场 by SimpleChineseCharacter, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

池上凭阑愁无侣 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


湖上画船归欲尽 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

长桥公园（杭州） by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

What province is Hangzhou in?


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

江南园林 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

èđđeůx;80256378 said:


> What province is Hangzhou in?


Hangzhou is the capital of *Zhejiang Province*


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

云林禅寺 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


韬光胜景 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Tea from Wuzhen town of Tongxiang, Jiaxing near Hangzhou. Zhejiang province is special in making Chrysanthemum teas.*

_Hángbáijú (杭白菊), originating from Tongxiang, near Hangzhou; also called simply Hángjú, (杭菊)_


Wuzhen in a teapot II by ROSS HONG KONG, on Flickr


Wuzhen in a teapot by ROSS HONG KONG, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

青桃的傍晚 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Q.070610 by Q[at]644c, on Flickr​


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

CoCoMilk said:


> Hangzhou is the capital of *Zhejiang Province*


k, thanks cocomilk.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

暖光下的花田 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

杭州郭庄 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

杭州曲院风荷 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Autumn Love*


杭州北山路 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


杭州北山路 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


杭州北山路 by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

化雪（杭州） by MinliangChen, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

SDIM1589 by pangzihu, on Flickr


SDIM1592 by pangzihu, on Flickr


SDIM1590 by pangzihu, on Flickr


SDIM1593 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

杭州JW万豪大酒店 by pangzihu, on Flickr


华元大厦 by pangzihu, on Flickr


凯喜雅大厦 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou by Jewelific, on Flickr

Riding the current by Jewelific, on Flickr

Pavilion by Jewelific, on Flickr

Bridge to sunset by Jewelific, on Flickr

Sunset by Jewelific, on Flickr

Anchor by Jewelific, on Flickr

Sunset by Jewelific, on Flickr

Sway by Jewelific, on Flickr

Pavilion by Jewelific, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By Mccccccccc









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccccccc/5904397780/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccccccc/5904397692/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccccccc/5903838173/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccccccc/5904396222/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 瘟神 from Gaoloumi.com
http://www.gaoloumi.com

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 我爱杭州 from Gaoloumi.com
http://www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

公司阳台 by imwewe, on Flickr

2010-8-8 by imwewe, on Flickr

DSC00070 by imwewe, on Flickr

DSC00259 by imwewe, on Flickr

DSC00250 by imwewe, on Flickr


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

«Hangzhou |» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Hangzhou |» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Hangzhou | winter afternoon» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Hangzhou | Xihu picnic» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Hangzhou | Xihu shore» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Hangzhou | XiHu shore promenade» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By Fountain Grass









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fountaingrass/5928630254/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fountaingrass/5928073207/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fountaingrass/5928073681/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

My cousin's housing estate by Ay Ling, on Flickr



By orange勋








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xun2011/5911831135/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xun2011/5912388522/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou at night by lexev, on Flickr

China national tea museum by lexev, on Flickr

Reflections of China #8 by lexev, on Flickr

Leifeng Pagoda, Hangzhou by lexev, on Flickr


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

«Hangzhou | water» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Hangzhou | nap» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Hangzhou | D&G» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lingyin Temple, Hangzhou*



feverwin said:


>


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

杭州西湖(West Lake, HangZhou) by L.Alvin, on Flickr

杭州西湖(West Lake, HangZhou) by L.Alvin, on Flickr

Hangzhou_DSC_0440_1_f by Lydia Lou, on Flickr

The West Lake, Hangzhou by Charlie's Shots, on Flickr

The West Lake, Hangzhou by Charlie's Shots, on Flickr

The West Lake, Hangzhou by Charlie's Shots, on Flickr

The West Lake, Hangzhou by Charlie's Shots, on Flickr

The West Lake, Hangzhou by Charlie's Shots, on Flickr

The West Lake, Hangzhou by Charlie's Shots, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

杭州西湖北岸夜景_Night of West Lake North Bank by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Night of Xihutiandi 西湖天地夜景 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Night View of Poet Su Causeway Hangzhou_杭州苏堤夜景 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Sofitel Xanadu Resort Hangzhou/杭州索菲特世外桃源度假酒店 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr

Sofitel Xanadu Resort Hangzhou/杭州索菲特世外桃源度假酒店 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By ediot








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ediot/5960643583/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6137/5960643583_f9f87ec0a0_m.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ediot/5961142476/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Hangzhou tea ceremony by joelgershon, on Flickr

IMG_2385 by lnineone, on Flickr

Hangzhou City (Baochu Tower and Cityscape at Night) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

City [email protected] 2011 by Angus Wall, on Flickr


West Lake Hangzhou (Zhejiang) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Hangzhou tea ceremony by joelgershon, on Flickr


Hangzhou tea ceremony by joelgershon, on Flickr


Hangzhou by Meg I or R, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by hangzhou_san


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Hangzhou by Meg I or R, on Flickr


Hangzhou by Meg I or R, on Flickr


Hangzhou by Meg I or R, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Quyuan Garden by Denni Schnapp, on Flickr

Open window in ”纯真时代“书吧， 杭州 , 2nd floor of Innocent Age Book Bar overlooking the "Broken Bridge", Hangzhou, China by vaioy, on Flickr

Untitled by zenhat, on Flickr

Untitled by zenhat, on Flickr

IMG_2353 by lnineone, on Flickr

睡莲 by lnineone, on Flickr

IMG_2367 by lnineone, on Flickr

门 by lnineone, on Flickr

IMG_2383 by lnineone, on Flickr


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Love this city very much
but hate those buildings will balls very much, especially those golden ones!
Why do they like balls so much?


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Untitled by Mabella, on Flickr


_MG_6342.jpg by denkidon, on Flickr


_0010240.jpg by denkidon, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset in west lake (Hangzhuo) by dpozoc, on Flickr

HANGZHOU 2010 261-3 by Valuzia, on Flickr

Mei Jia Wu Tea Fields by thatkatmat22, on Flickr

Weilu, Hangzhou by xtalpics, on Flickr

_0010241.jpg by denkidon, on Flickr

_0010246.jpg by denkidon, on Flickr


----------



## HardBall (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice views;

But Hangzhou seriously needs to revamp its auto and metro transport infrastructure. When I was there, it was virtually impossible to get around the city, with "Hubin" and "Jiefang" lu totally congested for a good part of the day, and few throughfares into and around the city. Something's got to give; the city just has an excessive amount of greenery to the point of being detrimental to daily commute and hindering further development. 

They already have some ancient causeways above the lake anyways, why not modernize into something that can actually be used as transport arteries.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_MG_4419_20_21Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4380_1_2Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4299_300_301Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4293_4_5Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4239_40_41Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4236_7_8Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4221_2_3Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4158_59_60Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4083_4_5Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4194_5_6Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_4006_7_8Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_3991_2_3Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_MG_3857_8_9Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

_MG_3796_7_8Enhancer by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr

杭州永福禪寺 by Ultima_Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Views of Hangzhou by lexev, on Flickr

Views of Hangzhou by lexev, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By D*A*N









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6061921490/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6061921086/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6061370609/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By D*A*N









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6061372725/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC07833a by Leicamatic, on Flickr

solitary by Leicamatic, on Flickr

DSC07920a by Leicamatic, on Flickr

romance china-style by Leicamatic, on Flickr

DSC07913a by Leicamatic, on Flickr

Shaolin Cop by Leicamatic, on Flickr

DSC07824a by Leicamatic, on Flickr

row, row, row your boat! by Leicamatic, on Flickr

DSC07822a by Leicamatic, on Flickr

DSC07815a by Leicamatic, on Flickr

DSC07794a by Leicamatic, on Flickr

DSC07792a by Leicamatic, on Flickr

DSC07738a by Leicamatic, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

京杭运河杭州 by pangzihu, on Flickr


001 by pangzihu, on Flickr


杭州jw万豪 by pangzihu, on Flickr


台风来了 by pangzihu, on Flickr


晚霞 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By Incognito Photos









http://www.flickr.com/photos/incognitophotos/6062169591/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/incognitophotos/6062700696/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/incognitophotos/6062699858/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

China , West Lake  by Yousef Askool, on Flickr


China , West Lake  by Yousef Askool, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

MVRDV CCAM aerial by mvrdvpr, on Flickr

_Concept_

About
(Rotterdam, 5th May 2011) Hangzhou urban planning bureau has announced MVRDV winner of the international design competition for the China Comic and Animation Museum (CCAM) in Hangzhou, China. MVRDV won with a design referring to the speech balloon: a series of eight speech balloon shaped volumes create an internally complex museum experience of in total 32.000m2. Part of the project is also a series of parks on islands, a public plaza and a 13.000m2 expo centre. Construction start is envisioned for 2012, the total budget is 92 million Euro.

Comics and animations have long been considered a form of entertainment for the younger generations but develop more and more into a sophisticated art form. The initiative for a museum especially for this relatively recent art form creates a platform which will unite the worlds of art and entertainment. By using one of the cartoons prime characteristics the speech balloon the building will instantly be recognized as place for cartoons, comics and animations. The neutral speech balloon becomes 3d. 

Hangzhou is a metropolis with 6.4 million inhabitants 180 km southwest of Shanghai. The Museum will become a new focal point on the less populated southern side of Qiantang river. The CCAM will consolidate the citys leading position as Chinas capital of the animation industry. The first phase of the Comic and Animation Centre is close to completion, the series of hill-shaped buildings containing offices, a hotel and a conference centre. The new museum will be the icon of this larger development. 

More information, just click the link to the photo on flickr.


MVRDV CCAM Plaza  by mvrdvpr, on Flickr


MVRDV CCAM Plaza at night by mvrdvpr, on Flickr


MVRDV CCAM permanent colection by mvrdvpr, on Flickr


MVRDV CCAM Theatre by mvrdvpr, on Flickr


MVRDV CCAM Lake View by mvrdvpr, on Flickr


MVRDV CCAM Interaction Hall by mvrdvpr, on Flickr


MVRDV CCAM Library by mvrdvpr, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_more info ;_

http://www.mvrdv.nl/#/news/mvrdvwinccamcompetition

The 32.000m2 are divided into eight volumes which are interconnected allowing for a circular visit of the entire program. Services such as the lobby, education, three theatres/cinemas with in total 1111 seats and a comic book library occupy each their own balloon. If two balloons touch in the interior a large opening allows access and views in-between the volumes. The balloon shape allows for supple exhibitions, the permanent collection is presented in a chronological spiral whereas the temporary exhibition hall offers total flexibility. Amsterdam based exhibition architects Kossman.deJong tested the spaces and designed exhibition configurations which appeal to different age groups and allow large crowds to visit the exhibition. One of the balloons is devoted to interactive experience in which visitors can actively experiment with all sorts of animation techniques like blue screen, stop motion, drawing, creating emotions etc. The core attraction of this space is a gigantic 3D zoetrope. The routing of the museum permits short or long visits, visits to the cinema, the temporary exhibition or the roof terrace restaurant. The façade of the museum is covered in a cartoon relief referring to a Chinese vase. The monochrome white concrete façade allows the speech balloons to function: texts can be projected onto the façade. The relief was designed in collaboration with Amsterdam based graphic designers JongeMeesters.

Most of the 13.7 ha site is occupied by a new park on a series of islands in White Horse Lake. Reed beds are used to improve the water quality. Boat rides offer an added attraction. A separate expo building of 25.000m2 will house large fairs and the annual China International Comic and Animation Festival (CICAF). In-between expo and CCAM a public plaza will be the centre of this festival which is the countys largest cartoon and animation event and has been held annually in Hangzhou since 2005.

Hangzhou is a metropolis with 6.4 million inhabitants 180 km southwest of Shanghai. The Museum will become a new focal point on the less populated southern side of Qiantang river. The CCAM will consolidate the citys leading position as Chinas capital of the animation industry. The first phase of the Comic and Animation Centre is close to completion, the series of hill-shaped buildings containing offices, a hotel and a conference centre. The new museum will be the icon of this larger development.

The museum will contain a multitude of interventions such as ground storage, natural ventilation and adiabatic cooling, all focused towards an excellent energy efficiency rating. The structural concept by Arup enhances the sustainable profile of the building: the aerodynamic design results in even wind pressure and lower need for air-conditioning. The box in box construction of the bubbles permits different conditions inside the building and improves the energy efficiency.

MVRDV won the competition of EMBT, Atelier Bow Wow, Tongji Institute of Architectural Design and Tsinghua Architectural Design. The MVRDV team consists further of Kossman.deJong exhibition architects, local architect Zhubo Architectural & Engineering Design, Arup engineers and JongeMeesters graphic design.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

杭州中国丝绸城 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

杭州中国丝绸城 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

西溪且留下 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

西湖边打太极Taiji Quan ,West Lake by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

美丽的夜 beautiful night by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## Ensicube (Nov 23, 2009)

wooooow,

i never were in china, but this looks so much better then shanghai, peking or hongkong, i'm fascinated,

the first thread on ssc where skyscrapers are not the most important thing


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

B03_7757 by Yu Tan, on Flickr


B03_7773 by Yu Tan, on Flickr


B03_7781 by Yu Tan, on Flickr


B03_7782 by Yu Tan, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

孤山西湖天下景 by pangzihu, on Flickr


孤山万菊亭 by pangzihu, on Flickr


DSC_0132.jpg by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

杨公堤晨曦 by pangzihu, on Flickr


杨公堤晨曦 by pangzihu, on Flickr


孤山西湖天下景 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

市府夜景 by pangzihu, on Flickr


万向公园秋色 by pangzihu, on Flickr


银杏的黄 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

曲院风荷 by pangzihu, on Flickr


DSC_0055.jpg by pangzihu, on Flickr


西泠印社 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

平湖秋月 by pangzihu, on Flickr


晨光 by pangzihu, on Flickr


西湖冬日 by pangzihu, on Flickr


相互搀扶Help each other by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice pics from Hangzhou....beautiful nature shots too.:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Urban II by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Binjiang District - Urban Pano (Original: 14964 x 7071) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Binjiang - Panoramic View (Hangzhou, China) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

West Lake (Hangzhou) - View towards North-West by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Hangzhou - Night Cityscape by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Concrete Jungle by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Hangzhou - Urban Megaproject by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

And you really thought I was finished with you, big Pumpkin? by PhotonMix, on Flickr

The Architect´s Playground by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Autumn Moods - Hangzhou by PhotonMix, on Flickr

LED-City by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Light Craze by PhotonMix, on Flickr

No Need For Words (West Lake Hangzhou, Zhejiang) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Hangzhou - Fireworks over Qiang Tang Jiang River by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

West Lake Panorama with Leifeng Pagoda (Hangzhou, China) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

West Lake and Cityscape (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Hangzhouvian Autumn (Zhejiang province, China) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Hangzhou - Landscape in Autumn by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Being One, Two by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

thank you, really great pics!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou - Zhejiang - China by nizega, on Flickr

IMG_9921 by Lester1004, on Flickr

Tea Garden 梅家塢茶園 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr

Hangzhou - Western lake by Jan Špatina, on Flickr

Hangzhou - Zhejiang - China by nizega, on Flickr

Hangzhou Civic Center by imwewe, on Flickr

Hangzhou city by Jan Špatina, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By hu-cong








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hu-cong/6471661961/sizes/z/in/photostream/


Hangzhou Xihu Lake by legoffjulien, on Flickr

Hangzhou Nanhu Lake by legoffjulien, on Flickr

Hangzhou Xilu lake by legoffjulien, on Flickr

MyTravelBaby









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytravelbaby/6473312285/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytravelbaby/6473300833/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytravelbaby/6473307007/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytravelbaby/6472761725/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytravelbaby/6472869055/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By lsm607 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

best chinese city i've ever been to .


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From www.gaoloumi.com

*Hangzhou New CBD*






































































































*A New Shopping Mall in Hangzhou*





















*Hangzhou Old City Centre*




















































































*Hangzhou Views from the West Lake*


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

平湖秋月 by pangzihu, on Flickr


东河 by pangzihu, on Flickr


SDIM0070 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

SDIM0066 by pangzihu, on Flickr


SDIM0071 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC_0174.jpg by 
pangzihu, on Flickr


DSC_0188.jpg by pangzihu, on Flickr


DSC_0318.jpg by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

SDIM0285.jpg by pangzihu, on Flickr


落叶 by pangzihu, on Flickr


小河直街 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

SDIM0151.jpg by pangzihu, on Flickr


SDIM0023.jpg by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC_0051-3.jpg by pangzihu, on Flickr


三台云水 by pangzihu, on Flickr


南山路上的木马 by pangzihu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By wenlong from www.gaoloumi.com/

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou Pan by hg2114, on Flickr


Hangzhou Pan by hg2114, on Flickr


Hangzhou Pan by hg2114, on Flickr


West Lake (Hangzhou) by hg2114, on Flickr


Hangzhou Pan by hg2114, on Flickr


Xixi Wetlands Pan by hg2114, on Flickr


Hangzhou Pan by hg2114, on Flickr


Hangzhou Pan by hg2114, on Flickr




Hangzhou by hg2114, on Flickr



Hangzhou by hg2114, on Flickr


Hangzhou by hg2114, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Fuxing bridge panorama by christophschubert, on Flickr


Fuxing bridge by christophschubert, on Flickr


Fuxing bridge by christophschubert, on Flickr


Hangzhou: West Lake by Timothy Zhang, on Flickr


Hangzhou: West Lake by Timothy Zhang, on Flickr


City God Pagoda and Hangzhou Cityscape at Night by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Hangzhou - West Lake with Wushan Hill and Chenghuan Pavilion by PhotonMix, on Flickr


IMG_2766 by nancysagar, on Flickr


IMG_2763 by nancysagar, on Flickr


IMG_2898 by nancysagar, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Based Architect Wang Shu Gave lecture in Harvards Graduate School of Design about the connections between his works and the landscape beauty of his city Hangzhou.*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by FALHakaFalLin, on Flickr


Hangzhou - West Lake with Wushan Hill and Chenghuan Pavilion (Dusk) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Future Temples by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Jianggan Shopping Center (Hangzhou, China) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

èđđeůx;82219382 said:


> wow, beautiful and powerful. it's the perfect building for the city's administration..


The administration building is the most magnificent in China.

It's the show of corruption.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Comparing Sichuan to rich Zhejiang? And why can't administrative buildings look nice?

Although corruption is a big problem, nevertheless, if you gonna build...build good. At least in my opinion.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

hzkiller said:


> 至少浙江省政府和杭州市政府大楼是很简朴的 虽然省政府的办公地点很昂贵（西湖景区边上）


^^ Need a bit of translation? :lol:

Translation:

The Zhejiang Provincial and Hangzhou Municipal Administration Buildings appear to be rather austere, whist the Provincial one with estimated high land-value (insomuch as it is adjacent to the West Lake).

:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By david goetz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560459487/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560037629/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560410847/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560405695/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560066085/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560071879/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6560054577/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitiuannatte/6559961277/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Panorama*

From www.gaoloumi.com


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*











*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










From www.gaoloumi.com

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates from Hangzhou, nice pano pics....:cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks like a vey beautiful, and modern, city!


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

looks great


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ^^ ^^

Thanks for all your positive comments!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr


HangZhou, China (杭州） by YYDB, on Flickr



*Qiandao Lake (or Thousand Island Lake) in Chun'an County, Hangzhou's outer Suburb.*


DB7_9805 by YYDB, on Flickr


DB7_9777 by YYDB, on Flickr


DSC_0069 by YYDB, on Flickr


DB7_9685 by YYDB, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Some more images from the works of this year's Pritzker Architecture Prize Winning Architect Wang Shu in Hangzhou.*


_MG_0808 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


_MG_0726 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


_MG_0737 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr




Sans_Titre_212 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


Sans_Titre_210 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


Sans_Titre_221 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


Sans_Titre_224 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


Sans_Titre_223 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


Sans_Titre_222 by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

I love Hangzhou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spring time at Taiziwan Park (or Crown Prince Bay Park)/ 太子湾公园, South edge of the West Lake*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046918255/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900822220/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046917079/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900819186/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046916903/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046912267/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900821594/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046916539/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046917439/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900823024/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900847950/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046942617/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7046917613/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Hangzhou-太子湾 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


Hangzhou-太子湾 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6914098344/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6882893176/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Hangzhou from Baochu Pagoda by kjetilbmoe, on Flickr


樱花盛开 by pangzihu, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/genetaylordotnet/6900762462/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/genetaylordotnet/7046848705/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/genetaylordotnet/6900760302/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/genetaylordotnet/6900745706/sizes/l/in/photostream/


杭州-旅马主题餐厅 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


杭州-旅马主题餐厅 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


杭州-旅马主题餐厅 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


杭州-旅马主题餐厅 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


杭州-旅马主题餐厅 by 小洲（中国器材党）, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6901688534/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7047779269/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7047787635/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6901713314/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7047799657/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6901680960/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7047769509/sizes/l/in/photostream/


West Lake Spring by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Pagodas and Boat by Neil Noland, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6901699048/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6901701422/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marksnape/7088384051/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/traceless/6932201384/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6917663982/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Harvest of Longjing Tea/龙井茶*


Longjing by [email protected]!r, on Flickr


Longjing Green Tea Plantation by kymagirl, on Flickr


Longjing Green Tea Plantation by kymagirl, on Flickr


Longjing Green Tea Plantation by kymagirl, on Flickr





*The Broken Bridge(not really been broken, just the name)/断桥 on the West Lake, the bridge was related to the Classic Chinese Folk Story, Legend of the White Snake/白蛇传. It's the Place where the White Snake Lady/白娘子 met her future husband Xu Xian/许仙.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hu-cong/6471661961/sizes/z/in/photostream/


[email protected] by U r u v i e l, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

edit


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou/杭州, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China. One of the Most Beautiful Cities in China.*


IMG_7974 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_7965 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_8430 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_8406 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_8424 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_7851 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_7830 by moyan808, on Flickr



willliu said:


>





*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*




nika888 said:


> *Hangzhou*


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

This city looks huge and I never even hear of it. China is impressive!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amaliawidyatmoko/7123764773/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amaliawidyatmoko/7123738573/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jartana/6957589202/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jartana/7130192341/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jartana/7105139133/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jartana/6959851676/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jartana/6965577394/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## psth (Sep 28, 2010)

China has many huge cities


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

psth said:


> China has many huge cities


More Chinese cities? Here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555956&page=29


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing series of photos from Hangzhou...:cheers:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

little universe said:


> *Hangzhou Bay Tides, the world's largest tidal bore. *
> 
> 
> DSC_0151 by YYDB, on Flickr
> ...


I think Hangzhou Bay can be an ideal site for a tidal power facility.

Very evident in the waves. :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

edit


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

edit


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ What a livable city Hangzhou is.... :cheers:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

edited


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hangzhou International Conference Center @ March 2011
http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/Lhasaguy/chinese cities/

杭州国际会议中心 位于钱江新城
http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/钱江新城


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hangzhou Civic Center @ Hangzhou QianJiang New City . June2011
http://www.xiziotis.com/en/case_info/?info_id=642



杭州市民中心 位于钱江新城
http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/Lhasaguy/chinese cities/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Garden City : Hangzhou*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thekief/7882537770/sizes/l/in/photostream/


conew__dsc7451 by Kklong1968, on Flickr


conew__dsc7261 by Kklong1968, on Flickr


conew__dsc7437 by Kklong1968, on Flickr


conew__dsc7887 by Kklong1968, on Flickr


conew__dsc7660 by Kklong1968, on Flickr


conew__dsc7649 by Kklong1968, on Flickr


conew__dsc7595 by Kklong1968, on Flickr


conew__dsc7687 by Kklong1968, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Chinese Saying: Hangzhou, A Paradise on Earth / 人间天堂，杭州*






*The Tomb of the Ancient Chinese Martyr Yu Qian / 于謙*


于谦墓 by oooid, on Flickr


于谦墓 by oooid, on Flickr


于谦墓 by oooid, on Flickr


于谦墓 by oooid, on Flickr


于谦墓 by oooid, on Flickr









*Fish Viewing at the Flower Pond / 花港观鱼, one of the Ten Classical Scenes of the West Lake.*


花港观鱼 by oooid, on Flickr


花港观鱼 by oooid, on Flickr


花港观鱼 by oooid, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7822723166/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7822726714/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7822729552/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Neo-Chinese Style Guilu Hotel / 桂庐酒店 in Hangzhou*


杭州桂庐精品山宿 by Nick ~ 尼克蜀黍, on Flickr


杭州桂庐精品山宿 by Nick ~ 尼克蜀黍, on Flickr


杭州桂庐精品山宿 by Nick ~ 尼克蜀黍, on Flickr


杭州桂庐精品山宿 by Nick ~ 尼克蜀黍, on Flickr


杭州桂庐精品山宿 by Nick ~ 尼克蜀黍, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University / 浙江大学, one of the most prestigious universities in China, a member of the C9 League (the Chinese Ivy League).*


之江校区 by woddyPP, on Flickr


紫金港 by woddyPP, on Flickr


A School Building by Robin Qu, on Flickr


Small Chapel by fh_cleric, on Flickr


Zhejiang campus by InternationalStudies, on Flickr


Zhejiang dragonboat by InternationalStudies, on Flickr


Sun rise by 廖宇晗, on Flickr


紫金港 by woddyPP, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

西湖 by oooid, on Flickr


西湖 by oooid, on Flickr


IMG_4455 by oooid, on Flickr


九溪烟树 by oooid, on Flickr


IMG_4532 by oooid, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Liuhe Pagoda / 六和塔*

六和塔 by woddyPP, on Flickr

waterside civilization by solippeatsei, on Flickr






*Hefang Street / 河坊街*

ancient streets by solippeatsei, on Flickr






*Yue Fei Temple / 岳王庙, the Mausoleum of the Ancient Hero Yue Fei/ 岳飞.*

ancient majesty by solippeatsei, on Flickr






*Leifeng Pagoda / 雷峰塔, an iconic architecture related to the classical Chinese Folk Story, the Legend of the White Snake /白蛇传. *

Sunset at the Leifeng Pagoda (Hangzhou) by チューイー (Chewy), on Flickr






*Hangzhou and its UNESCO World Heritage listed West Lake
*
Cityscape Hangzhou (as seen from North Peak) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Resort ajacent to the Xixi National Wetland Park / 西溪国家湿地公园, West Hangzhou.*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914562838/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914561312/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914546452/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914542170/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914538216/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914525398/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914518258/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914553480/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914526746/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914544980/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914550692/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusin_travel/7914547818/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetland Park / 西溪国家湿地公园*


Reflecting Lake by RachelGouk, on Flickr


Gao in Frame by RachelGouk, on Flickr







*West Lake  / 西湖*


West Lake in Hangzhou by Kevin_Gao, on Flickr


Hangzhou, China 2011 by YAHYA-ALHAID, on Flickr


Hangzhou West Lake by tojeto, on Flickr


XiHu y HangZhou by julianbaena, on Flickr


Sunset at West Lake, Hangzhou by strippedpixel, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Buddha by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Cozy Caves (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Modes of Living (Binjiang, Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Pre-Work Workout (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Hangzhou - Shangchen (City Center) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


The Path of Light - Hangzhou by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Hangzhou - Akzente by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


West Lake (Xihu) Hangzhou (Summer 2012) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03223 by 猫家猪头, on Flickr


West Lake Pagoda by ChaseDownTheSun, on Flickr


Taiziwan Park Revisted by ChaseDownTheSun, on Flickr


China (small)-123 by kaydeesquared, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou by jo3f, on Flickr


Street food area, Hangzhou by jo3f, on Flickr


Hangzhou by jo3f, on Flickr


West lake, Hangzhou by jo3f, on Flickr


Hangzhou by jo3f, on Flickr


Hangzhou by jo3f, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by FrameWerker, on Flickr


Untitled by FrameWerker, on Flickr


Untitled by FrameWerker, on Flickr




Untitled by FrameWerker, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Well by Atelier 1A, on Flickr


Shine Cafe by Atelier 1A, on Flickr


Heather in the tea fields of Longjing by Atelier 1A, on Flickr


Net by Atelier 1A, on Flickr


Hofang Hostel by Atelier 1A, on Flickr


IMG_7123 by Atelier 1A, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiongmao4/8025921983/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monroe89/8036504341/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monroe89/8036531106/sizes/l/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou: Yunqi Walk by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Hangzhou: Morning Excersice by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Hangzhou: Yunqi Cafe by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Hangzhou: 9 Creeks by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Hangzhou: Contemplating in the bamboo forrest by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Hangzhou: Approach by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Hangzhou: Gate by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Hangzhou: West Lake Vista by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical District, Qinghefang / 清河坊. *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnisydney/8120631737/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnisydney/8120649736/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnisydney/8120631471/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnisydney/8120632097/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Hundreds-years-old traditional Chinese Medicine Pharmacy, Hu Qing Yu Tang / 胡庆余堂 at Qinghefang.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnisydney/8120653858/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/js-sinkfish/8125109863/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/js-sinkfish/8125089240/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8096950611/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8093398311/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8093405464/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

West Lake 西湖 - Gu Shan Lu 孤山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - White Causeway 白堤 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - White Causeway 白堤 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Duanqiao Canxue 斷橋殘雪 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Bei Shan Lu 北山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Yue Lake 岳湖 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Yang Causeway 杨公堤 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Bei Shan Lu 北山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Hangzhou Parterre 杭州花圃 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Hangzhou Parterre 杭州花圃 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Lingyin Temple (Temple of Soul's Retreat) 靈隐寺 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

West Lake 西湖 - Gu Shan Lu 孤山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Gu Shan Lu 孤山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Gu Shan Lu 孤山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Gu Shan Lu 孤山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Gu Shan Lu 孤山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Bei Shan Lu 北山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Gu Shan Lu 孤山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


West Lake 西湖 - Gu Shan Lu 孤山路 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Hefang Street 河坊街 by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Hangzhou - Leifeng Pagoda and City Center by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Summer Activities (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Hangzhou - Binjiang District by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Binjiang Cityscape (District of Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Hangzhou - Shangchen (City Center) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Cityscape Hangzhou - Under A Full Moon by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Liu He Ta (Six Harmonies Pagoda) - Night by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6070_stitch 3 Hangzhou West Lake 杭州西湖 by It is a wonderful life, on Flickr


IMG_6396_stitch 1 Hangzhou West Lake 杭州西湖 by It is a wonderful life, on Flickr


杭州 - 中国 _ Hangzhou by sebastien banuls, on Flickr


Lac de l'Ouest _ 西湖 _ Hangzhou by sebastien banuls, on Flickr


The dawn of Bank Sudi(苏堤破晓) by cjli1980, on Flickr


Dawn of Bank Sudi II(苏堤破晓II) by cjli1980, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

West Lake by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr



West Lake: City by The Lake 湖边城市 by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice pictures, pity we can´t see it in HQ...


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Uploaded by MARYOSBORNESURF on Sep 16, 2011 (up to 720p)








little universe said:


> *Hangzhou Bay Tides, the world's largest tidal bore. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Hangzhou


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Newly Opened Hangzhou Subway*

PC018276 (1) by soory, on Flickr

PC018222 (7) by soory, on Flickr








*Hangzhou Alleycat Race*

Hangzhou to Shanghai/Hangzhou Alleycat Race/044 by nabiis, on Flickr

Hangzhou to Shanghai/Hangzhou Alleycat Race/054 by nabiis, on Flickr








*By the West Lake*

Hangzhou to Shanghai/Hangzhou Alleycat Race/022 by nabiis, on Flickr

Hangzhou to Shanghai/Hangzhou Alleycat Race/019 by nabiis, on Flickr

cq12 by Yanjing, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tranquil Hangzhou *





55090033 by hideorange, on Flickr


55090023 by hideorange, on Flickr


55090028 by hideorange, on Flickr


55090030 by hideorange, on Flickr


55090021 by hideorange, on Flickr


55090022 by hideorange, on Flickr


55090035 by hideorange, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Leifeng Ta and Bird´s Nests by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Soaking it all in by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Baochu and Hangzhou in Golden Afternoon Light (2012) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Gazing at a Full Moon (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Hangzhou - Inner City Architecture by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Tranquil Hangzhou by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


My Favorite Corner (West Lake) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


West Lake and Hangzhou City under Clouds by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Hangzhou...:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing Tea Farm and Village / 龙井茶庄*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8336787205/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8336799333/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennexionz/8340641986/sizes/l/in/photostream/















*The West Lake / 西湖*


DSC02351 by imwewe, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennexionz/8340649520/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennexionz/8340649198/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8337869502/sizes/l/in/photostream/


West Lake @ HangZhou by Syawal Nazir, on Flickr

West Lake @ HangZhou by Syawal Nazir, on Flickr


West Lake @ HangZhou by Syawal Nazir, on Flickr













http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8348176401/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkangel8514/8328704477/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Westlake Sunset Panorama by doskoi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thousands-years-old Buddhist Lingyin Temple / 灵隐寺*






Golden Buddha by francisling, on Flickr


Prayers by francisling, on Flickr


Hangzhou Temple by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Carved Buddha Statues by Jan Langhaug, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennexionz/8340645180/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Lingyin Temple Hangzhou (Autumn) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Lingying Monastery (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

HGH0821-032.jpg by jcdcv, on Flickr


Duan Brige, West lake, Hangzhou by ^^^ 星翼^^^, on Flickr


Paddling Home (Maojiabu) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Winter (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr



Kunstacademie Hangzhou, Wang Shu2 by tibetreis.com & architectuurreis.com, on Flickr


Bicycle Armada by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


花港观鱼 - Fish watching at Huagang by Alex - Lexphotos, on Flickr


Untitled by Alex - Lexphotos, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abnjunior/8273730057/sizes/l/


Hangzhou West Lake Garden by kgartner, on Flickr


Hangzhou West Lake by kgartner, on Flickr


Guozhuang Garden at West lake by kgartner, on Flickr








*Ancient Chinese Hero Yue Fei's Mausoleum by the West Lake in Hangzhou*


Yue Fei's Masoleum by Alex - Lexphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hangzhou


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

under the willows by hansecoloursmay, on Flickr


Hangzhou by jergn, on Flickr


Tower by Aaron Ridley, on Flickr




DSC00129 by awata_san, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Urban Pond (Hangzhou, Qiantangjiang New Town) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Cityscape Hangzhou QTJ New Town by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Painting the Sky (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Celebrating A Group of New Skyscrapers (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Globe - Wide Angle Reflections by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Life Plaza (Qianjiangxinchen, Qiangjiang New Town) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## nandos (Jan 26, 2013)

I love Hangzhou!!! my most favorite city in China. it's classic, serene, not too cosmopolitan , I hope hangzhou won't lose its classic image as the city is becoming more modern.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou157 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou22 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou21 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou31 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou85 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou93 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou159 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou160 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou38 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou35 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou36 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou57 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou58 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou63 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou224 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou211 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou208 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou209 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou1a by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou14 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou18 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Hangzhou215 by joegwolf, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetland Park / 西溪国家湿地公园 in Hangzhou*



DSC_0317 by sunshineiAn, on Flickr


DSC_0318 by sunshineiAn, on Flickr


DSC_0315 by sunshineiAn, on Flickr



from archidaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hu Xueyan's Former Residence and Garden in Hangzhou*

Hu Xueyan / 胡雪岩 (1823—1885) was one of China's richest merchants during Qing Dynasty. 




Hu Xueyan Residence (5) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (14) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (13) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (12) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (4) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (3) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (8) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (10) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr


Hu Xueyan Residence (11) by evan.chakroff, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Xixi National Wetland Park by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


trip 1303 241 by illuheaven, on Flickr


West Lake by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


West Lake by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


West lake by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


Leisure boat by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


Tea plantations by Tschechoslowakische Ausschussware, on Flickr


西溪湿地 by Le Petit King, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oursillyfamily/8627944116/sizes/l/


QJNT in Spring II by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


CBD Qianjiang New Town - March 2013 by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Futurism (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


CCA Reflections at Dusk (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Comics and Animation Museum Binjiang - Illuminated Reflections by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Bright Bridge (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


W A O W (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


New Stuff (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Qianjiang New Town Cityscape @ Night (Spring 2013) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Nightly Comfort at West Lake by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Tranquility at Lingying Monastery (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Yunqi - Pagoda in Freshness by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Fresh Greens (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Freshened Up (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, on Flickr
​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous images, thanks little universe. :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

skyscrapercity said:


> ^^ Hangzhou is one of beautiful cities on this planet.
> Very unique.



^^

That's what the venetian traveler Marco Polo said more than 800 years ago when he visited the city.

Hangzhou (also known as Hangchow or "Kinsay" at Marco Polo's time) was one of the largest and most prosperous cities in the World at that time.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Neo-Chinese-Classic Hotel in Hangzhou*




Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Exterior at night by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Lobby Lounge - Outdoor by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Shine Spa - Backyard by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Yue Chinese Restaurant by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Boardroom by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Conference Centre Outdoor Foyer by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Garden view by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hangzhou Wetland Park Resort—Garden view by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou spring-2013 by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


2013-1621 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


000009 by asglass, on Flickr


000020 by asglass, on Flickr


hangzhou by etherjag, on Flickr


2013-1743 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


2013-1746 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Districts in Hangzhou*





*Hefang Street / 河坊街*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9116895811/sizes/l/

HEFENGJIE by BONGg2013, on Flickr

Rose by Rosexinying, on Flickr








*Hundreds years old traditional Chinese pharmacy, Huqingyutang / 胡庆余堂, at Hefang Street / 河坊街*

4 HANGZHOU (16) by jospachi, on Flickr

4 HANGZHOU (17) by jospachi, on Flickr








*Miaoqian Street / 庙前街*

Old City, Hangzhou, China by M¦A¦C Photography, on Flickr


Old City, Hangzhou, China by M¦A¦C Photography, on Flickr








*Traditional Hangzhou Residential Buildings*








rooftops by rynong, on Flickr








Houses on a river. by amerryhobbit, on Flickr

Happy lion. by amerryhobbit, on Flickr








*Classic Chinese Gardens in Hangzhou*

Hangzhou spring-2013 by Lijun Yao, on Flickr


Hangzhou spring-2013 by Lijun Yao, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thousands years old Buddhist Lingyin Temple / 灵隐寺*





2013-1487 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


2013-1484 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


2013-1486 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


2013-1524 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


2013-1506 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Hangzhou Tea Farm*

Hangzhou is famous for its Longjing Tea (or Dragon Well Tea) / 龙井茶 cultivation. 

The *Japanese Tea Ceremony* was deeply influenced by the city's elegant tea culture. It's the city where the Tang Dynasty Tea Master *Lu Yu / 陸羽* (733–804 AD) based (in nearby town called Huzhou).




trip 1303 427 by illuheaven, on Flickr


trip 1303 433 by illuheaven, on Flickr


trip 1303 587 by illuheaven, on Flickr


trip 1303 447 by illuheaven, on Flickr


trip 1303 550 by illuheaven, on Flickr


trip 1303 529 by illuheaven, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake / 西湖*















West Lake, Hangzhou by dainotda, on Flickr




2013-1928 by Gérard Schroeder, on Flickr


Quiet (West Lake) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Lake Pagoda by BONGg2013, on Flickr
​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

one of the world's most beautiful city.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Breeze-ruffled Lotus at the Winding Courtyard 曲院風荷, West Lake, Hangzhou, China (43) by jingqun luo, on Flickr



Panorama Hangzhou lac de l-ouest by Patrice_Pervez, on Flickr


Hangzhou by Joshua Guan, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Leifeng Pagoda by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr


West Lake by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr
​


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice Pics. Hangzhou is a stunning city


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

photos from http://news.xinhuanet.com



*Hangzhou East Railway Station *

Opened the day before yesterday, it Surpassed Shanghai's Hongqiao Railway Station as Asia's New Biggest Railway Station


























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lotuses in West Lake / 西湖荷花*

A classic scenery of Summer Hangzhou





DSC08498 by 猫家猪头, on Flickr


DSC02743 by 猫家猪头, on Flickr


DSC02729 by 猫家猪头, on Flickr









DSC08421 by 猫家猪头, on Flickr









西湖荷花 by kewellimage, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Panoramic View of the West Lake / 西湖*
The Cultural Landscape of Hangzhou

江南忆，最忆是杭州...





















Hangzhou Panoramic by Mqrko_, on Flickr









Hangzou Sunset Pano by digital-dreams, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Pagoda in Hangzhou's West Lake (XiHu) | 宝塔在杭州的西湖 by VK | Photography, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9302153842/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9299348613/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9299393275/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9299339845/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9302228762/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9299542065/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dengdengschengcheng/9299515831/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

New CBD - Hangzhou by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


CBD with Intercontinental and New Skyscrapers (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


CBD - Hangzhou (Overview) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Street Level*




hangzhou_02_004 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_005 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_012 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_235 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_256 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_257 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_253 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_269 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_042 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_046 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_058 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_259 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_216 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_019 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Street Level*




hangzhou_03_277 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_03_201 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_243 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_222 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_193 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_202 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_224 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_278 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr



hangzhou_02_066 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_081 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_088 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_078 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_150 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr


hangzhou_02_169 by Jimmy-blog, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Aerial Views of Hangzhou*


By *V野鸽子V* from gaoloumi.com















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *从汉口到青岛* from gaoloumi.com




*Binjiang New Area*















*Qianjiang New CBD*



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL------>>>>>>



By *从汉口到青岛* from gaoloumi.com











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Foreign Students in Hangzhou*

Hangzhou is home to two prestigious Chinese Universities :
* Zhejiang University / 浙江大学* & *China Academy of Art / 中国美术学院*




From sina.com.cn









































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

And the heavens open up by Arnage, on Flickr


_DSC1587_20130714_411 by Jim Martellotti, on Flickr


_DSC1581_20130714_405 by Jim Martellotti, on Flickr


_DSC1570_20130714_394 by Jim Martellotti, on Flickr


Peony Garden (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Lotus Pavillion (Hangzhou, Near Sudi Causeway) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2013 Jul Hangzhou X100 32 by Austin's Footprints, on Flickr


2013 Jul Hangzhou X100 58 by Austin's Footprints, on Flickr


2013 Jul Hangzhou X100 54 by Austin's Footprints, on Flickr


2013 Jul Hangzhou X100 53 by Austin's Footprints, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou People / 杭州人*





Untitled by Philip Luedtke, on Flickr


The Hidden Garden Of Hangzhou by ken.larmon, on Flickr


DSC_0057 by jainmm, on Flickr


Liangzhu Museum by hirondelle_du, on Flickr


云栖竹径 by kewellimage, on Flickr


Xixi Hong's Garden in Hangzhou 杭州西溪洪园 by 安shawnyuan, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/9407738554/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/9407743026/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/9407736552/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Three Pools Mirroring the Moon by Susan Rosthal, on Flickr

Hangzhou panorama by AnitaNgaire, on Flickr




Island of Small Seas (I Think) by Susan Rosthal, on Flickr


Beautiful Surroundings by Susan Rosthal, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station / 杭州东站*









DSCF1941 by turtle qiu, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University Zijingang Campus / 浙大紫金港校区*
As a member of the *C9 League* (equivalent to the Ivy League in the US), *Zhejiang University *is one of the top universities in China




Untitled by Arnage, on Flickr


ZJU by Arnage, on Flickr


ZJU Library by Arnage, on Flickr


Untitled by Arnage, on Flickr


Transition by Arnage, on Flickr


ZJU by Arnage, on Flickr

​


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

little universe said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/9407736552/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amazingly beautiful! 
VIVA HANGZHOU! :eek2::eek2::eek2:​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2013-05-03 16.42.52 by Wolfram Klein, on Flickr


2013-05-03 17.23.32 by Wolfram Klein, on Flickr


2013-05-03 16.31.21 by Wolfram Klein, on Flickr


2013-05-03 16.28.57 by Wolfram Klein, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Old Downtown *











City Rhythm (91) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr









City Rhythm (93) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jingci Temple / 净慈寺*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9649998225/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The City Balcony of Hangzhou by ShunYik, on Flickr

​


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Hangzhou is very unique and scenic.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou by the West Lake*





















Raining day(west lake) by imwewe, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

杭州滨江 by kewellimage, on Flickr


Hangzhou CBD by imwewe, on Flickr


Hotel en Hangzhou by Josemere, on Flickr


View of My Balcony Terrace by Tommy.Yoo, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Hangzhou / 老杭州*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauriceyang/12376277993/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Thinker´s Alley (Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/randyloh/12283608424/sizes/l/in/photostream/


P9130660.jpg by @marvyn, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University / 浙江大学*
As a member of the *C9 League* (equivalent to the Ivy League in the US), *Zhejiang University *is one of the top universities in China


FH0A3064 by snowfoxsmile, on Flickr


FH0A3099 by snowfoxsmile, on Flickr


FH0A7609 by snowfoxsmile, on Flickr


FH0A7601 by snowfoxsmile, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University / 浙江大学*
As a member of the *C9 League* (equivalent to the Ivy League in the US), *Zhejiang University *is one of the top universities in China










FH0A3335 by snowfoxsmile, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* The West Lake in Winter / 西湖冬景 *





















西湖全景图1 by WhiteKent, on Flickr












(Un)Broken Bridge of Xihu (西湖断桥) by fanjw, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Maojia Wharf by Martin.C_ZJU, on Flickr


Hangzhou Lake Scene - Between Seasons by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Mirror image seen in Xihu, Hangzhou 中國杭州西湖 by haohaolun, on Flickr


Beautiful greenery dreamscape in Hangzhou, China 杭州西湖 by haohaolun, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*King Qian's Memorial Temple / 钱王祠*


King Qians Memorial 2013 by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


King Qian Memorial - Courtyard by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The New Hangzhou East Railway Station / 杭州火车东站*
One of the World's Largest Railway Stations









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnk/12922112874/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

杭州 - 139 by I AM LESLIE, on Flickr


​


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

magnificent city


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

杭州 by cs1867, on Flickr


中国 杭州 by cs1867, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jean-paul-margnac/13056898514/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Wenlan Chamen by ken.larmon, on Flickr


中国 杭州 西湖 by cs1867, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* The West Lake / 西湖*













west lake  by cs1867, on Flickr


west lake by cs1867, on Flickr


west lake by cs1867, on Flickr


雷峰塔 by cs1867, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* Hangzhou IT Industry Park*
Hangzhou is home to some of China's most important IT Companies, such as the *Alibaba / 阿里巴巴*



杭州湾信息港 by kewellimage, on Flickr


网易（杭州）研发中心 by kewellimage, on Flickr


网易（杭州）研发中心 by kewellimage, on Flickr


在建中的京琦科技 by kewellimage, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing Tea (Dragon Well Tea) Plantation in Hangzhou / 杭州龙井茶园*









IMG_6809-3 by cs1867, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake from the air*



big-dog said:


> 2014 Spring - West Lake, view from air
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*1680-year-old Hangzhou Lingyin Temple (Temple of the Soul's Retreat) / 千年古剎 灵隐寺*










Temple of the Soul's Retreat - Broken CMOS Sensor (11 of 16) by Sherm Sherman, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pim78/13394124485/sizes/l/in/photostream/




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

next page


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD *


IMG_2238 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_2266 by moyan808, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD *



IMG_2447 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_2470 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_2373 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_2342 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_2340 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_2341 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_2384 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_2279 by moyan808, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Hangzhou / 老杭州*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/guenoo/13734678204/sizes/l/in/photostream/


P3240844 by @marvyn, on Flickr


China, Hangzhou (He Fang Old Street) by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


IMG_8513 by pengkerry, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Binjiang New District - 杭州 滨江新区*
It's across the Qiantang River to the south of the Hangzhou Old Downtown and the Qianjiang New CBD 











滨江全景图2 by moyan808, on Flickr









滨江全景图3 by moyan808, on Flickr









滨江全景图 by moyan808, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou Westlake #2 by DrKuhn, on Flickr


Hangzhou Westlake #1 by DrKuhn, on Flickr


_MG_8452 by reneboheim, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14174888148/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14182510290/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14207012290/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14370448306/sizes/l/in/photostream/




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14184394330/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14347542896/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14399684503/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14399161143/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14192382368/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14393129042/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/qyu6354/14213145808/sizes/l/in/photostream/




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_MG_1677.jpg by mikeandkimk, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Tangqi District along the Hangzhou Section of the Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal - 京杭大运河 杭州段 塘栖历史街区*











_MG_2033.jpg by mikeandkimk, on Flickr









_MG_2010.jpg by mikeandkimk, on Flickr









_MG_2036.jpg by mikeandkimk, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn at the Beishan Road along the West lake - 西湖北山路秋景*










Autumn at the West Lake [西湖], Hangzhou by daveonhols, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing Tea (or Dragon Well Tea) Plantation - 龙井茶园*



IMG_8870.jpg by soccerkyle1415, on Flickr


IMG_8872.jpg by soccerkyle1415, on Flickr


DSC_9496.jpg by soccerkyle1415, on Flickr


DSC_9506.jpg by soccerkyle1415, on Flickr


DSC_9501.jpg by soccerkyle1415, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

杭州西湖 West Lake by jackcao77216, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Musical: Impression West Lake - 西湖印象*



6600806CD2013 by mguerrat, on Flickr


6600708CD2013 by mguerrat, on Flickr


6600725CD2013 by mguerrat, on Flickr


6600853CD2013 by mguerrat, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinghefang: A Historical District in Hangzhou - 清河坊历史街区*










ENT Trip 2014 by alcan_, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Grand Theatre - 杭州大剧院*



Grand Theater at Life Plaza (Qianjiang CBD, HZ) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Driving Lines - (Hangzhou Qianjiang CBD, Grand Theatre) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Grand Theater Interior (Stairs, Lights and Beams) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Hangzhou Qianjiang CBD - Grand Theater Interior (Trumpet) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Anyplace, Anytime (Hangzhou New CBD) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou MixC Shopping Centre - 杭州万象城购物中心*



More Lines and Curves at MixC by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


MixC - Escalating by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


MixC - Citrus by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Intercontinental Reflections (Qianjiang New CBD, Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Shopping under the Stars (Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Shooting Beyond the Stars (Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Amazing Scapes (Qianjiang New CBD, Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Baimahu Convention Center Architecture (Pebbles) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Baimahu Convention Center (Binjiang, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


City Gate - New Project in Qianjiang CBD by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Bustling Market in Hangzhou - 杭州某菜市场*




MARKET by bowayyoung, on Flickr


MARKET by bowayyoung, on Flickr


MARKET by bowayyoung, on Flickr


MARKET by bowayyoung, on Flickr


MARKET by bowayyoung, on Flickr


MARKET by bowayyoung, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Old Downtown Viewing from the West Lake*










DSC04691 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Delicate Hangzhou Cuisine - 精致 杭帮菜*



Hangzhou by chriztrax, on Flickr


Hangzhou by chriztrax, on Flickr


Hangzhou by chriztrax, on Flickr


Hangzhou by chriztrax, on Flickr


Hangzhou by chriztrax, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Louwailou, a Famous Old Restaurant in Hangzhou - 楼外楼餐馆*










樓外樓 - A Famous Restaurant In Hangzhou Westlake by GSKHK, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Life Plaza - Public Library (Hangzhou, Qianjiang) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr










Skyline in Progress (Qianjiang New CBD) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Don´t Cut Yourself - (Life Plaza, New CBD, Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Reflections at Life Plaza (Qianjiang New CBD, Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Qianjiang Lights I (New CBD, Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


Qianjiang Lights II (New CBD, Hangzhou) by www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetland Park - 西溪国家湿地公园*
Inner West Hangzhou


杭州西溪湿地/Xixi National Wetland Park by 棉仔, on Flickr


杭州西溪湿地/Xixi National Wetland Park by 棉仔, on Flickr


杭州西溪湿地/Xixi National Wetland Park by 棉仔, on Flickr


杭州西溪湿地/Xixi National Wetland Park by 棉仔, on Flickr


杭州西溪湿地/Xixi National Wetland Park by 棉仔, on Flickr


杭州西溪湿地/Xixi National Wetland Park by 棉仔, on Flickr


杭州西溪湿地/Xixi National Wetland Park by 棉仔, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州火车东站*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alfred-lin/16118927436/sizes/l


Hangzhou railway station by Martin Tuinier, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Leifeng Pagoda by the West Lake - 雷峰塔*

Leifeng Pagoda holds a significant place in Chinese culture because of the *Legend of the White Snake (白蛇传)*
According to that thousand-year-old Folk Story, *Madame White Snake (白娘子)* was imprioned under the Leifeng Pagoda for quite a few years


_NKN7595.jpg by gregsu, on Flickr









*Jixian Pavilion at the West Lake - 西湖 集贤亭*


Hangzhou Westlake - Pavillon by jang1993, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Gardens and Villas in Hangzhou*



DSC_9118 Hangzhou, China: Fenyang Villa by wanderlust traveler, on Flickr


HangZhou 3 by joetse, on Flickr


DSC_9099 Hangzhou, China: Fenyang Villa by wanderlust traveler, on Flickr


DSC_9207 Hangzhou, China: Fenyang Villa by wanderlust traveler, on Flickr


DSC_9153 Hangzhou, China: Fenyang Villa - West Lake by wanderlust traveler, on Flickr


DSC07329 Hangzhou, China: Four Seasons Hotel Grounds by wanderlust traveler, on Flickr


DSC07342 Hangzhou, China: Four Seasons Hotel Grounds by wanderlust traveler, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hu Xueyan's Former Mansion and its attached Garden - 胡雪岩故居*
Hu Xueyan (胡雪岩) was the Richest Person in China in the 19th Century



_MG_9355 by almei, on Flickr


_MG_9357 by almei, on Flickr


_MG_9352 by almei, on Flickr


_MG_9348 by almei, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou by maribelurenya, on Flickr


West Lake and the City by yc4646, on Flickr










​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome city!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport - 杭州萧山机场*



DSC00543 - 2014-1211 杭州蕭山國際機場 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


DSC00579 - 2014-1211 杭州蕭山國際機場 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


DSC00569 - 2014-1211 杭州蕭山國際機場 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


DSC00524 - 2014-1211 杭州蕭山國際機場 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Westlake Hangzhou on a frosty morning by knumbnutz, on Flickr


Canoeing on the Lake by yc4646, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Old Street in Hangzhou*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16431596979/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang Art Museum - 浙江美术馆*



浙江美术馆 by songkailiu, on Flickr












​


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Hangzhou must be one of China's most beautiful cites, an easy daytrip from Shanghai.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美院 象山校区*
SW Hangzhou

It was designed by Hangzhou-based *Pritzker Prize* winning architect *Wang Shu (王澍)*



Hangzhou by Lauter1986, on Flickr


Hangzhou by Lauter1986, on Flickr


Hangzhou by Lauter1986, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Springtime in Hangzhou - 江南春早 之 杭州*

忆江南 (白居易)

江南好，风景旧曾谙；日出江花红胜火，春来江水绿如蓝。能不忆江南？
*江南忆，最忆是杭州*；山寺月中寻桂子，郡亭枕上看潮头。何日更重游！



西湖三月半 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr


白堤 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr


春水碧于天，画船听雨眠 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr


春天，遂想起江南 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr


孤山外 远山如黛 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 1000-year-old Liuhe Pagoda - 千年古塔 六和塔*



乱分春色到钱塘 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr


六和塔 by fanbaoxian, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Resort at Xixi National Wetland Park*
Inner West Hangzhou



杭州 西溪濕地 by Dean Yu, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Old Street in Hangzhou *



Hangzhou, China by John Meckley, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou New CBD by the Qiantang River  - 杭州 钱江新城*










Jianggan Blue Hour (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr









Jianggan Skyline Growth (2015) by PhotonMix, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Qianjiang Flares by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Fascinating Developments (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Jianggan Color by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Jianggan By Night (New CBD Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Streets of Hangzhou *



Hangzhou by Lauter1986, on Flickr


Hangzhou by mompl, on Flickr


Hangzhou by Lauter1986, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Alibaba Group Headauqrters*



Alibaba Group HQ, Binjiang, Hangzhou by Navjot Singh, on Flickr


Alibaba Group HQ, Binjiang District by Navjot Singh, on Flickr


Alibaba Group HQ, Binjiang District by Navjot Singh, on Flickr


Front of Alibaba Group HQ in Binjiang in Hangzhou by Navjot Singh, on Flickr


Alibaba Group HQ, Binjiang, Hangzhou by Navjot Singh, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shooting Mobile x2 - Tranquility (Full and Closer) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


A New Perspective (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Hu Po Pagodas by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Extremely Tranquil by PhotonMix, on Flickr


West Lake Mists by PhotonMix, on Flickr


Six Harmonies Pagoda in Snow by PhotonMix, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou is ready for this year's G20 Summit (4–5 September, 2016)*













IMG_2294 by Crystal~apple, on Flickr


G20峰会前的杭州 by stephenzb1013, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou is ready for this year's G20 Summit (4–5 September, 2016)*































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou is ready for this year's G20 Summit (4–5 September, 2016) *












135923580







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2016 G20 Summit's Major Venues in Hangzhou*












gao7 said:


> Aug. 25, 2016http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/photo/2016-08/26/c_135635970_15.htm
> ​










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

At the G20 Summit in Hangzhou, China by Narendra Modi, on Flickr


04/09/2016 Cúpula do G20 by Palácio do Planalto, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美术学院 象山校区 *
SW Hangzhou

It was designed by Hangzhou-based *Pritzker Prize* winning Architect *Wang Shu* (Wang Shu is the dean of the School of Architecture of the *China Academy of Art*)






2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美术学院 象山校区 *
SW Hangzhou

It was designed by Hangzhou-based *Pritzker Prize* winning Architect *Wang Shu* (Wang Shu is the dean of the School of Architecture of the *China Academy of Art*)






2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr


2016 杭州 by Chien 芊芊 Hung, on Flickr









​


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Sick architecture


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing (or Dragon Well) Tea Plantations in Hangzhou - 杭州 龙井茶园*


By *Jason Wang* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwang7/32522923001/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwang7/32522914691/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Song Dynasty Liuhe Pagoda by the Qiantang River - 钱塘江畔 六和塔*

By *Jason Wang* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwang7/32266229420/sizes/l








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Liangzhu Culture Centre by Japanese Architect Tadao Ando - 安藤忠雄 杭州 良渚文化中心*



Tadao Ando Hangzhou by fwmwf, on Flickr


Tadao Ando Hangzhou by fwmwf, on Flickr


Tadao Ando Hangzhou by fwmwf, on Flickr


Tadao Ando Hangzhou by fwmwf, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou-West Lake 4 by Clay Beck, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

0E7A1021-Pano.jpg by 旭杭 丁, on Flickr


0E7A0946-Pano.jpg by 旭杭 丁, on Flickr







​


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Thank you


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD by the Qiantang River* 



Hangzhou at night by Tudorica Alexandru, on Flickr


钱江新城.杭州 by cs 1867, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Old Downtown by the West Lake*



IMG_5060-3 by cs 1867, on Flickr


IMG_5007-2 by cs 1867, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Binjiang High-Tech Park - 杭州 滨江高新区*

Hangzhou is one of China's high-tech industry hubs, home to dozens of emerging companies.
The largest Chinese IT company *Alibaba* is also headquartered in Binjiang High-Tech Park.



IMG_0046-Pano5-2 by cs 1867, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 杭州西湖*
West Lake Cultural Landscape of Hangzhou has been listed as an UNESCO World Heritage Site since 2011













杭州_雷峰夕照 by 走 走, on Flickr


hangzhou by cs 1867, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Multi-award Winning Zhongshuge Bookstore in Hangzhou - 杭州钟书阁书店*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

It was designed by Shanghai-based Female Young Architect *Li Xiang (李想)*



Reading by Linfu Feng, on Flickr


The bookstore reflection by Linfu Feng, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr


2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr


2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr


2017 浙江 by 克里斯多福羅賓, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiaohezhijie: A Historical District in Hangzhou - 杭州 小河直街 *



小河直街 by cs 1867, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Banyan Tree Hotel - 杭州 悦榕庄 *



Banyan Tree Pagoda Hangzhou by Linfu Feng, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Tangxi by the Grand Canal - 大运河畔 塘栖古镇*
*The Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal* has been inscribed as an UNESCO World Heritage Site since 2014, Hangzhou is the Southern Terminal of the Grand Canal. 













塘栖古镇.余杭 by cs 1867, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nansong Yujie Old District - 杭州 南宋御街*
The District's History can be traced back to the *Song Dynasty* (960–1279 AD) 



_IMG1367 by SY Huang, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35088345276/sizes/l







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Qinghefang District at night - 清河坊夜景 *



Old Town Street Bazaar at Hangzhou 河坊街， 城隍庙 by Paulie, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*City God Pavilion by the West Lake at Dusk - 城隍阁 暮景*










City God Pavilion 城隍閣 with Paochu Pagado 保俶塔 @ West Lake,Hangzhou by Paulie, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Raffles City_1 by RAYMOND TAM PHOTO - ONEPLUS STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

中国浙江杭州西湖雷峰塔 by EndlessJune, on Flickr


中国浙江杭州西湖雷峰塔 by EndlessJune, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

中国浙江杭州西湖雷峰塔 by EndlessJune, on Flickr


中国浙江杭州西湖雷峰塔 by EndlessJune, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Wulinmen Area - 杭州 武林门*


Wulinmen Area is the southern terminal of the ancient *Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal (京杭大运河)*. You can see the last bend of Grand Canal from the photo.




Golden Hour by Oidoy, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

西湖 by YuChan Tsai, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

西湖.杭州 by cs 1867, on Flickr











​


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient House's Light Court Renovation in Suburban Hangzhou - 杭州 富春江古民居 采光井改造*


It is a traditional courtyard house in suburban Hangzhou along the *Fuchunjiang River (Qiantang River's upper stretches)*
The structure was designed by Shanghai-based architects *Atelier Archmixing (阿科米星)*



From *Archdaily.com*




























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

:cheers:




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by ©moyan808
> 
> 
> ​












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

钱江新城.杭州 by cs 1867, on Flickr









钱江新城.杭州 by cs 1867, on Flickr










​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*test*

good to go.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

宝石山 by qiong zhu, on Flickr


集贤亭 by qiong zhu, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

杭州西湖宝石山雪景 by EndlessJune, on Flickr









杭州雪景之宝石山 by EndlessJune, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Mansion of Hu xueyan - 胡雪岩故居*



杭州 胡雪巖故居 by peng777, on Flickr


杭州 胡雪巖故居 by peng777, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiaoshan District (Southern Suburb of Hangzhou) - 杭州萧山区*



杭州蕭山 by 鄭小修, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University - 浙江大学*
Being a member of the *C9 League* (China's Ivy League), Zhejiang University is one of the top universities in China.



Zhejiang University by Yujin Shi, on Flickr


Zhejiang University by Yujin Shi, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Farmer's Modern Houses in Neo-Jiangnan Style in Fuyang District - 杭州富阳 新江南农居*
Fuyang District is Hangzhou's outer southwest Suburb

*Jiangnan (Jiangzhe or Wu Region)* is a distinct cultural, linguistic region including us Zhejiang Province, Shanghai Municipality and Southern Jiangsu Province



























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Farmer's Modern Houses in Neo-Jiangnan Style in Fuyang District - 杭州富阳 新江南农居*
Fuyang District is Hangzhou's outer southwest Suburb

*Jiangnan (Jiangzhe or Wu Region)* is a distinct cultural, linguistic region including us Zhejiang Province, Shanghai Municipality and Southern Jiangsu Province



from *archdaily.com*



































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tranquil Spot in the City by Andy Brandl, on Flickr









​


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr


Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr


Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr


Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr


Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr


Hangzhou, China by Leo D, on Flickr













​


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Gudun Road Primary School - 杭州古墩路小学*

Photos by *Su Shengliang* from *archdaily.com*























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Office Building Converted from an Old Factory in Binjiang District*



Photos by *Wu Qingshan & Hu Xianjuan* from *archdaily.com*

























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 12th Century Liuhe Pagoda - 宋代 六和塔*










Pagoda of Six Harmonies / Пагода Шести гармоний by Vladimir Zhdanov, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

20170715-80E_1923 by Michael Di, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

801A9269 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 4th Century Lingyin Temple - 千年古刹 灵隐寺*










Hangzhou-33 by Colinp 35, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西子湖*










Chine, West Lake à Hangzhou by Louis Labbez, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Qianjiang Xincheng Citizen's Center by yc4646, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美院 象山校区*










541A8014 by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









541A8021 by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









541A8020 by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









541A8025 by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美院 象山校区*










541A8004 by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









541A7866 by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









541A7837 by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









541A7939 by Scott Hsu, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by lhongchou's photography, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetland Park - 西溪国家湿地公园*










IMG_1013 by ZheFu Peng, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *vilson_frangaj_design* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/vilson_frangaj_design/45571400205/sizes/l









Raffles City - Hangzhou by Artyukh Igor, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hangzhou_city1-11 by Rick Pelletier, on Flickr









Hangzhou_city1-8 by Rick Pelletier, on Flickr









Hangzhou_city1-6 by Rick Pelletier, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

hangzhou-parks-alexisjetsets-20 by MuQin, on Flickr









hangzhou-parks-alexisjetsets-18 by MuQin, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Confucious Temple, Hangzhou by Anthony Huan, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Liangzhu Museum - 良渚博物馆*
It is a museum dedicated to Liangzhu Culture. *Liangzhu Culture Site* was inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site yesterday.




















Interiors, Liangzhu by Anthony Huan, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *syue2k* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/syue2k/48141531068/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/syue2k/48136294683/sizes/l




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Silk market by Kyller, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center - 杭州奥体中心*










HANGZHOU TENNIS CENTER, CHINA_2019, VENUE 2 by DAS Audio Group, S.L., on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Qianjiang New City (Hangzhou CBD) / 钱江新城 by yc4646, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Grand Theatre - 杭州大剧院*


By *syue2k* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/syue2k/48335504996/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/syue2k/48327887696/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

a poet's ever-muse | West Lake, Hangzhou by Sreetama Das, on Flickr


Lotus garden | West lake, Hangzhou by Sreetama Das, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

็Hangzhou, China by Kittipong, on Flickr









็Hangzhou, China by Kittipong, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Prosperous Hangzhou for the past Millennium - 钱塘自古繁华*

柳永《望海潮》: 
东南形胜，三吴都会，钱塘自古繁华



By *東東東* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 杭州西湖*



By *東東東* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 杭州西湖*



By *東東東* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*


By *风夜* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake Side Shopping Precinct - 湖滨商圈*


By *東東東* from 500px.com












By *风夜* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center - 杭州奥体中心*
Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center will be the main venue for the *2022 Asian Games*












By *東東東* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Yellow Dragon Sports Center - 黄龙体育中心*


By *東東東* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 11th Century Huiyin Gaoli Temple - 宋代 慧因高丽寺*
The Founding Monk *Uicheon (义天和尚)* was a Korean Prince, the 4th son of the *Munjong of Goryeo* (monarch of the Korean Kingdom)



By *東東東* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 10th Century Liuhe Pagoda - 千年古塔 宋代六和塔*


By *未时属羊* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Rebuilt Xiangji Temple - 重建后的香积寺*

The Xiangji Temple was first built in the 10th Century, but was totally destroyed during Chairman Mao's *Cultural Revolution* 
The temple has been rebuilt since 2009



By *zader* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*


By *光影间* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *一条大河* from 500px.com












By *风夜* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *PANQINRUI* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *PANQINRUI* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou City God Pavilion - 杭州城隍阁*


By *一条大河* from 500px.com





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiuxue'an Residence at Xixi National Wetland Park - 西溪湿地 秋雪庵*


By *柯伟* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *柯伟* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake Cultural Square - 西湖文化广场*


By *团灭发动机* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake's Yanggong Causeway After Snow - 雪后 西湖杨公堤*


By *视觉杭州部落* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical District Along the Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal - 京杭运河边的古街区*


The Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal has been inscribed as the UNESCO World Heritage Site since 2014











By *Lucas.Ren* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 杭州西湖*













By *金·摄影* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 杭州西湖*












By *柯伟* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gongchen Bridge on the Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal - 京杭大运河 拱宸桥*
The Grand Canal is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. 
With the total length of 1,776 km (1,104 mi), it is the longest as well as the oldest canal or artificial river in the world.












By *EpicHao* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD - 杭州钱江新城*


By *视觉杭州部落* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Wenchuang Bookstore - 杭州文创书店*


By *无界* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Lake Side Shopping Precinct - 杭州湖滨商圈*


By *无界* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Binjiang Cultural Center - 杭州滨江文化馆*


By *无界* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Animation Industry Center - 杭州动漫产业园*


By *无界* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Jade Belt Bridge at the West Lake - 西湖玉带桥*


By *头疼脑壳晕 Charlie Chin* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*


By *户外旅行策划。吳* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Classical Garden of Guozhuang at the West Lake - 西湖郭庄*


By *玉小玉之炸毛浮绿任性少女* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University Old Zhijiang Campus - 浙江大学 之江老校区*
Being a member of the elite *C9 league* (China's Ivy League), Zhejiang University is one of the oldest, most selective, and most prestigious universities in China











By *EpicHao* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *ck.陸* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunglow at the Gem (or Baoshi) Hill - 宝石流霞*


By *東東東* FROM 500px.com



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Song Dynasty Royal Family's Bagua Field - 宋朝皇室御田 八卦田*


By *東東東* FROM 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou At Dusk - 杭城 华灯初上*


By *EpicHao* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *東東東* FROM 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *玉小玉之炸毛浮绿任性少女* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *视觉杭州部落* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Yuhang Grand Theatre - 杭州余杭大剧院*


By *无界* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## Reh (Jan 28, 2009)

I had never heard of this city. It's fascinating!!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *思远 唐* from 500px.com










By *magpie* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Design Museum - 中国国际设计博物馆*
It was designed by the award winning Portuguese Architect *Álvaro Siza *


By *CloudAtlas云图* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美院 象山校区*
Most of the campus's buildings were designed by the *Pritzker Architecture Prize* Winner, Hangzhou-based architect, *Wang Shu (王澍)*. 
Wang Shu is also the dean of the School of Architecture of the China Academy of Art.



By *CloudAtlas云图* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美院 象山校区*
Most of the campus's buildings were designed by the *Pritzker Architecture Prize* Winner, Hangzhou-based architect, *Wang Shu (王澍)*. 
Wang Shu is also the dean of the School of Architecture of the China Academy of Art.



By *CloudAtlas云图* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*WASU Media Group's Headquarters - 华数集团总部*


By *LuxiangZhu* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*


By *PANQINRUI* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Moon Gate at Guozhuang Garden - 杭州郭庄 月洞门*


By *東東東* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*

By *Ptolemy* from 500px.com




















*Yintai (or Intime) West Hangzhou Shopping Complex - 杭州 城西银泰城*

By *楠静杰_LNX* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Buddhist Academy After Snow - 杭州佛学院 雪景*


By *摄影的小和尚* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 4th Century Lingyin Temple - 千年古刹 灵隐寺*
Lingyin Temple is one of the oldest buddhist temples in South China (South of the Yangtze River)











By *摄影的小和尚* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *PANQINRUI* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Taiziwan (Crown Prince's Bay) Park - 杭州太子湾公园*


By *简单 ∫ 玍活* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake Side Apple Store - 苹果湖滨店*


By *&#55357;&#56367;&#55356;&#57162;* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Philharmonic Orchestra 10-year Anniversary at Hangzhou Grand Theatre - 杭州爱乐乐团十周年* 


By *Vincent_lau* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Electric Car Company NIO's Flagship Store in Hangzhou - 杭州湖滨 蔚来中心*












Photos from *archdaily.com*


























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuguwan Scenic Area at the West Lake - 西湖 浴鹄湾*

By *心锐志远* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Su Causeway at the West Lake - 西湖 苏堤*


By *心锐志远* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Rebuilt Xiangji Temple - 重建后的香积寺*

The Xiangji Temple was first built in the 10th Century, but was totally destroyed during the *Cultural Revolution* 
The temple has been rebuilt since 2009


By *心锐志远* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *风景这边好* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by EpicHao on 500px









by EpicHao on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LuxiangZhu on 500px









by 爱摁快门的小潘 on 500px









by 爱摁快门的小潘 on 500px









by 爱摁快门的小潘 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 爱摁快门的小潘 on 500px









by 爱摁快门的小潘 on 500px









by 爱摁快门的小潘 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LuxiangZhu on 500px









by LuxiangZhu on 500px









by LuxiangZhu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LuxiangZhu on 500px









by LuxiangZhu on 500px









by LuxiangZhu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LuxiangZhu on 500px









by LuxiangZhu on 500px









by LuxiangZhu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 傅一鸣Farman on 500px









by 风夜 on 500px









by 风夜 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 风夜 on 500px









by 风夜 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 风夜 on 500px









by 风夜 on 500px









by 风夜 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Senya 升亚 on 500px









by Senya 升亚 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by TwwQ  on 500px









by PANQINRUI on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 程立龙-Dragon  on 500px









by PANQINRUI  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by cs 1867 on 500px









by PANQINRUI on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by EpicHao on 500px









by EpicHao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Railway Station - 杭州城站*









by 蓝镜头 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*









by 正陽兮門下 on 500px









by 正陽兮門下 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center - 杭州奥体中心*
Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center will be the main venue for the 2022 Asian Games


















by 汉孝 on 500px









by 汉孝 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center - 杭州奥体中心*
Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center will be the main venue for the 2022 Asian Games



















by 汉孝 on 500px









by 汉孝 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Seezeus on 500px









by 正陽兮門下 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiaoyingzhou Islet at the West Lake - 西湖小瀛洲*

















by 西楼 on 500px








by archhale on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 梓轩摄影 on 500px









by 梓轩摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 梓轩摄影 on 500px









by 梓轩摄影 on 500px









by 梓轩摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 卢俊睿Tillusion on 500px









by Lee on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Huang Gongwang Art Museum - 杭州黄公望美术馆*
The art museum was named after Huang Gongwang (1269–1354), a Song Dynasty painter, poet, and writer.
His most famous painting is _*Dwelling in the Fuchun Mountains*__* (Chinese: 富春山居圖), *_featuring scenic mountain landscapes near the City of Hangzhou.
The Museum was designed by Hangzhou-based Pritzker Prize Winning Architect *Wang Shu **(王澍)*









by 巖谷 on 500px








by 巖谷 on 500px








by 巖谷 on 500px








by 巖谷 on 500px








by 巖谷 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Design Museum at the China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美院 中国设计博物馆*
The Museum was designed by Pritzker Prize Winning Portuguese Architect *Álvaro Siza *









by 巖谷 on 500px








by 巖谷 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Tianmuli Complex by Renzo Piano - 伦佐·皮亚诺 杭州天目里*









by 静远 on 500px





*Hangzhou Xixi National Wetland Park Museum - 杭州西溪湿地博物馆*








by 静远 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xixi Green Office Blocks - 杭州绿色节能 西溪首座办公区*









by 木北 on 500px




*Hangzhou Qianjing New CBD - 杭州钱江新城*









by 木北 on 500px








by JasonVon on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou at night - 杭城夜景*









by JasonVon on 500px









 by JasonVon on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 红颜 on 500px









by ¿ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Scenic Hangzhou - 江南忆，最忆是杭州*









by Griver on 500px









by Griver on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Song Dynasty** Royal Family's **Bagua** Farmland - 宋代皇家御田 八卦田*
Hangzhou (then known as Lin'an) was the Capital of Southern Song Dynasty (1138 AD - 1279 AD)









by 禾苗爸的飞行日志 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang Century New CBD - 钱江世纪城 (滨江区)*
Binjiang District








by 柯伟 on 500px






*Hangzhou Future Science City - 杭州未来科技城 (余杭区)*
Yuhang District








by 柯伟 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Old Downtown Area - 杭州老城区*









by 拍照的考拉 on 500px









by 拍照的考拉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD - 杭州钱江新城*









by 胖得有气质 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Raffles City - 杭州来福士广场*









by JasonVon on 500px










by LuxiangZhu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake in Autumn - 西湖秋景*









by 巖谷 on 500px









by 巖谷 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 12th Century Song Dynasty Liuhe Pagoda by the Qiantang River - 钱塘江畔 宋代古塔 六和塔*








by 老无所依 on 500px





*Gongchen Bridge on the Ancient **Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal** - 京杭大运河 拱宸桥*
Hangzhou is the southern terminal of the Grand Canal, A UNESCO World Heritage Site


















by 老无所依 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Classic West Lake Scenic Spot: "Viewing Fishes at Flower Harbour" - 西湖十景之"花港观鱼"*


















by LuxiangZhu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Wulinmen Old Downtown CBD - 杭州武林门商圈*









by liuguojun一路风景 on 500px









by liuguojun一路风景 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiangji Temple - 杭州香积寺*








by OneDayFoto on 500px




*Hangzhou Leifeng Pagoda - 杭州雷峰塔*








by 西楼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mr吴 on 500px








by Mr吴 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by MMMIU on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Jack Han on 500px








by Jack Han on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 西楼 on 500px











by 西楼 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by JIANBIN老吴 on 500px









by Weiixt on 500px









by 117 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake International Golf Course - 西湖国际高尔夫球场*








by 殷浩然 on 500px





*
A Resort by the Fuchun River - 富春江畔某度假酒店*








by ～on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 正陽兮門下 on 500px









by JIANBIN老吴 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Tony Gao on 500px








by Tony Gao on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou's Suburban Yuhang District - 杭州近郊 余杭区*
NE Hangzhou








by EpicHao on 500px








by EpicHao on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou's "Walk of Fame" - 杭州星光大道*
China's largest film studio, Hengdian World Studio (or better known as "Chinawood") is about 120km south of Hangzhou








by 呆呆的阿登 on 500px







*Hangzhou Tianmuli Complex - 杭州天目里*








by EpicHao on 500px





​


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou City God Pavilion - 杭州城隍阁*








by AaronLong on 500px








by AaronLong on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Residence of Qian Xuesen in Hangzhou - 杭州 钱学森故居*








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing (or Dragon Well) Tea Plantations in Hangzhou - 杭州 龙井村 龙井茶园*








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 品水 on 500px









by LuxiangZhu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 四不像 on 500px








by 四不像 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiande** by the Xin'an River in Suburban Hangzhou - 新安江畔 杭州建德 *








by JarryZhou on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Binjiang New Area - 杭州滨江新区*








by Brian_Zou on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 等风 on 500px








by 等风 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake in Spring - 西湖春色*








by W-sky on 500px








by W-sky on 500px








by W-sky on 500px








by W-sky on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Xiaohe Straight Street - 小河直街 历史街区*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake State Guest House - 西湖国宾馆*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baobei Bookstore in Hangzhou - 杭州 **鲍贝书屋*
It was converted from a 200 years old Qing Dynasty courtyard house








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang Exhibition Centre - 浙江展览馆*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px







*Zhejiang Art Museum - 浙江美术馆*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantang Bay Art Museum - 钱塘湾艺术馆*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*No.18 Brew Pub at Tianmuli - 天目里 18号酒馆*








by Dean John on 500px







*The West Lake Cultural and Sports Centre - 西湖文体中心*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xianghu Lake - 杭州 湘湖*








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px









by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by H.C.Y on 500px








by H.C.Y on 500px








by CLOCKS on 500px








by 胖得有气质 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Jack_zzZ on 500px








by Kaliphornia on 500px








by Kaliphornia on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 放飞心灵 on 500px









by 153****5999 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing Tea Plantations in Hangzhou - 杭州龙井茶园*








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kaliphornia on 500px









by vx on 500px








by Kaliphornia on 500px









by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kin2hong on 500px









by Kin2hong on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kin2hong on 500px









by 头疼脑壳晕 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 头疼脑壳晕 on 500px









by 阿糖🍭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

* China Academy of Art's Folk Art Museum - 中国美术学院 民艺馆*


















by Grace Chen on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang Century City Under Construction - 建设中的钱江世纪城*
It is a new CBD at the SE bank of the Qiantang River








by 剪到手郇智浩 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*








by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px







*West Hangzhou - 杭州城西*








by 150****8611 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 剪到手郇智浩 on 500px








by 剪到手郇智浩 on 500px








by 剪到手郇智浩 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zader on 500px








by zader on 500px








by zader on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 电风扇很冷 on 500px









by 欣慰 on 500px









by 巍喆 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Viewing Fishes at Flower Harbour - 花港观鱼*








by 巍喆 on 500px








by 巍喆 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 16th Century Sun Family's Ancestral Memorial Hall in Hangzhou - 杭州 明代 孙氏宗祠*








by 水石影像 on 500px








by 水石影像 on 500px








by 水石影像 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 电风扇很冷 on 500px









by 煤球猫 on 500px









by 光影李天王 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Old Downtown Centre by the Ancient** Grand Canal** - 京杭大运河畔 武林门商圈*
The Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Hangzhou is the southern terminal of the ancient Grand Canal.
















by 纸 Purple on 500px









by 150****8611 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by vi on 500px








by vi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Misty West Lake - 空濛西湖*

The 11th Century Classic Chinese Poem Praising the beauty of the West Lake by Su Shi (蘇軾):

《飲湖上初晴後雨》
水光瀲灩晴方好，山色空濛雨亦奇。
欲把西湖比西子，淡妝濃抹總相宜。

English Translation:

"Drinking at the West Lake First in Sunny and then in Rainy Weather"

The brimming waves delight the eye on sunny days,
The dimming hills give a rare view in rainy haze.
The West Lake looks like Lady Xi Shi at her best,
Whether she is richly adorned or plainly dressed.


















by 摄影师潘杰 on 500px








by 摄影师潘杰 on 500px








by 摄影师潘杰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Dadou Road Area in Hangzhou - 杭州 大兜路 历史街区*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Lake-Side Shopping Precinct - 杭州 湖滨商圈*
It is one of the most famous upscale shopping districts in China








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huang Gongwang Art Museum - 黄公望美术馆*
The Art Museum is named after Huang Gongwang, a famed Late Song Dynasty Painter, Poet, and Writer.
His most famous painting is _Dwelling in the Fuchun Mountains__ (富春山居圖) _featuring landscapes along the Fuchun River (Qiantang River) near Hangzhou.








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿旭_Steve on 500px









by sallytakemyhand on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bamboo-lined Path Leading to Yunxi Creek - 云溪竹径*








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Unknown Buddhist Temple in Hangzhou - 杭州某寺院*








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 仙草ちゃん on 500px









by . on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 辉在云端 on 500px









by 辉在云端 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiasha Area - 杭州下沙*
East Hangzhou








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Resorts at Qiandao Lake in Suburban Hangzhou - 杭州淳安 千岛湖度假区*








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Jack_zzZ on 500px









by Jack_zzZ on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by XueMian168 on 500px








by XueMian168 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*LOFT 49 Creative Design Center - LOFT 49 创意设计中心*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Roof Top Cafe at the In77 Shopping Center - 西湖银泰 屋顶咖啡花园*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetland Park - 西溪国家湿地公园*
Inner West Hangzhou

















by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Wulinmen Old Downtown Center - 杭州武林门商圈*








by 胡思源 on 500px








by 胡思源 on 500px








by H.C.Y on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake After Snow - 西湖雪景*








by 老阳 on 500px








by 老阳 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 老阳 on 500px








by 老阳 on 500px








by 老阳 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by . on 500px









by 毛征飞 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Nengstudio_独立摄影 on 500px








by Nengstudio_独立摄影 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Galley Showcasing Works of Hangzhou-based Artists - 杭州某画廊 本地艺术家作品展*
Home to the China Academy of Art (中国美院), Hangzhou is one of the most important cities for the Chinese Art & Design World, along with Beijing & Shanghai








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Galley Showcasing Works of Hangzhou-based Artists - 杭州某画廊 本地艺术家作品展*
Home to the China Academy of Art (中国美院), Hangzhou is one of the most important cities for the Chinese Art & Design World, along with Beijing & Shanghai








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Dongxin Hechuangyuan Art District - 杭州 东信 和创园*
Home to the China Academy of Art (中国美院), Hangzhou is one of the most important cities for the Chinese Art & Design World, along with Beijing & Shanghai








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Dongxin Hechuangyuan Art District - 杭州 东信 和创园*
Home to the China Academy of Art (中国美院), Hangzhou is one of the most important cities for the Chinese Art & Design World, along with Beijing & Shanghai








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*City God Pavilion - 城隍阁*








by 浩然先生 on 500px








by Zhouxk on 500px








by 行侠仗义 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 江南君z on 500px








by 葛炮的号哭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Relynn on 500px








by 呆呆的阿登 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianghu Lake - 湘湖*








by Bigeyes Ge on 500px






*The West Lake - 西湖*








by Bigeyes Ge on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Leifeng Pagoda - 雷峰塔*








by 水岩 on 500px






*Xiangji Temple - 香积寺*








by Bigeyes Ge on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake in Hangzhou - 杭州西湖*


















by ꪶꫀꪮ on 500px









by 骆方正 on 500px








by PeterLau on 500px








by Daniel. on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 10th Century Baochu Pagoda - 五代 保俶塔*








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuwen Village Primary School in Suburban Hangzhou - 杭州市郊 富文乡中心小学*








by hexiang on 500px






*Hangzhou Tianmuli - 杭州 天目里*








by 邓伟翔 OliverDeng on 500px






*Hangzhou Normal University - 杭州师范大学*








by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiandao Lake in Suburban Hangzhou - 杭州淳安 千岛湖*








by 闪闪菌 on 500px






*Hangzhou Xianghu Lake - 杭州 湘湖*








by 西楼 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mr吴 on 500px










by Seezr on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Phoenix Hill Creative Industry Zone - 杭州 凤凰山创意园区*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Phoenix Hill Creative Industry Zone - 杭州 凤凰山创意园区*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Phoenix Hill Creative Industry Zone - 杭州 凤凰山创意园区







*
by 认识杭州 on 500px
*







*
by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 千千万万个我 on 500px








by 千千万万个我 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Wangchen Pavilion - 杭州望宸阁*








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 静远 on 500px









by 静远 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by EpicHao on 500px









by Rayneo奇幻之旅 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kch on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 千千万万个我 on 500px








by 千千万万个我 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小宝97 on 500px








by 小宝97 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 180****9220 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 12th Century Liuhe Pagoda - 宋代 六和塔*








by 洪 on 500px








by 洪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Selfish on 500px








by 行侠仗义 on 500px








by 行侠仗义 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 予木yumu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 聿古摄影 on 500px








by 聿古摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ryan.Z on 500px








by Ryan.Z on 500px








by Ryan.Z on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 予木yumu on 500px









by 晓然 on 500px








by 半吊子拍照师傅 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 予木yumu on 500px








by 予木yumu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林宇阳 on 500px








by 林宇阳 on 500px








by 林宇阳 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou at Night - 杭城夜色*








by 团灭发动机 on 500px








by 追风筝的人 on 500px








by 星河sc2 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Old Downtown - 杭州老城区*








by Fanzy on 500px








by Michael Zhao on 500px








by Michael Zhao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou at Dusk - 杭州暮景*
Hangzhou will be the host city of the 2022 Asian Games


















by 追风筝的人 on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by 星河sc2 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 可乐煮玉米 on 500px








by 可乐煮玉米 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Chaofan on 500px









by 吴晓云Xiaoyun Wu on 500px








by 白日梦先生




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖*








by Chester Young on 500px





*Zhejiang Provincial Art Museum - 浙江省美术馆*








by Chester Young on 500px





*Alibaba Group Headquarters Building - 阿里巴巴总部*
Alibaba is a Hangzhou found and based Chinese IT Giant








by Chester Young on 500px






*NetEase** Headquarters Building - 网易总部*
Hangzhou is the Chinese IT Giant NetEase's de facto headquarters' location (nominally it's in Beijing or Guangzhou?) 网易公司实际总部位于杭州








by Chester Young on 500px






*Xi Shi** Grand Theatre - 西施大剧院*








by Chester Young on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 拾光 on 500px








by 千千万万个我 on 500px








by 千千万万个我 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林正 on 500px








by 林正 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 等风几许 on 500px









by 等风几许 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px








by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University (Zijingang Campus) - 浙江大学(紫金港校区)*
Being a member of the elite C9 League (China's Ivy League), Zhejiang University is one of the top ranking universities in China


















by 王磊 on 500px








by 王磊 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Along the Qiantang River - 钱塘江两岸*








by 追风筝的人 on 500px








by 追风筝的人 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 等风几许 on 500px









by 信天游 on 500px








by Chaofan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD - 杭州钱江新城*








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 予木yumu on 500px








by 予木yumu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BTPPZhangLi on 500px








by Ppppp on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 立早 on 500px








by AaronLong on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ©Cai23 on 500px








by Michael Zhao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 太来 on 500px








by 太来 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖*








by 喃罕雁 on 500px






*The Qiangtang River - 钱塘江*








by 喃罕雁 on 500px






*Xianghu Lake - 湘湖*








by 枯燥 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Carpediem. on 500px








by 瀚軒Wilhelmus on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Xinye at Jiande - 杭州建德 新叶古村*








by 东方明 on 500px








by 东方明 on 500px






*The Ancient Dongziguan Village at Fuyang - 杭州富阳 东梓关村*








by archhale on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Huanglong (or Yellow Dragon) Sports Center - 黄龙体育中心*
Inner West Hangzhou
















by 果然聪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake Lakeside Shopping Precinct at Night - 西湖 湖滨商圈*
It is one of the most famous high-end shopping districts in China








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiaoshan District - 萧山区*








by 正陽兮門下 on 500px






*Binjiang District - 滨江区*








by 正陽兮門下 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiandao Lake at Chun'an - 淳安 千岛湖*
Suburban Hangzhou








by LIUKUN on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Ancient Town by Qiandao Lake in Chun'an - 淳安千岛湖古镇*
Suburban Hangzhou








by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 心之洋 on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Tianmuli - 杭州 天目里*








by Kala on 500px








by Kala on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 澗石 on 500px








by 澗石 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Future Technology City - 杭州未来科技城*
West Hangzhou








by 探索 on 500px








by czxplp on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cherry Blossom Trees Lined Running Track at Binjiang District - 滨江区 樱花跑道*








by 探索 on 500px








by 探索 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixing Historical District - 西兴历史街区*








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixing Historical District - 西兴历史街区*








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The City God Pavilion of Hangzhou - 杭州 城隍阁*








by Ppppp on 500px








by Ppppp on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake in Hangzhou - 杭州西湖







*








by LIUKUN on 500px








by 東東東 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*
SE Hangzhou








by 150****8611 on 500px






*Hangzhou Future Technology City - 杭州未来科技城*
West Hangzhou








by 150****8611 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binjiang District - 滨江区*
South Hangzhou








by 150****8611 on 500px






*Wulinmen CBD (Old Downtown Center) - 武林门商圈(旧城中心)*








by 150****8611 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gongchen Bridge West Historical District - 拱宸桥 桥西历史街区*








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Site of the Exiled Government of Korea in Hangzhou - 棒子国流亡政府 杭州旧址*








*







*
by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yue Fei Temple** in Hangzhou - 杭州 岳王庙 (岳飞墓)*








by 行侠仗义 on 500px








by 行侠仗义 on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by JArt on 500px








by JArt on 500px








by 陈炜韦摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LIUKUN on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Zhejiang Provincial Exhibition Hall - 浙江省展览馆*








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianlin Resort Town at Yuhang District - 余杭 闲林老街*








by Dr. Guo Guo on 500px








by Dr. Guo Guo on 500px








by Dr. Guo Guo on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetland Park - 西溪国家湿地公园*
Inner West Hangzhou








by Dr. Guo Guo on 500px








by Dr. Guo Guo on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake in Hangzhou - 杭州西湖*
















by 墨拖 on 500px








by 墨拖 on 500px








by 墨拖 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Former Imperial Street of Southern Song Dynasty - 南宋御街*
Hangzhou (then known as Lin'an 临安) was the Capital of Southern Song Dynasty (1127 - 1279)








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Former Imperial Street of Southern Song Dynasty - 南宋御街*
Hangzhou (then known as Lin'an 临安) was the Capital of Southern Song Dynasty (1127 - 1279)








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px






*The 13th Century Phoenix Mosque at the Imperial Street - 南宋御街 元代 清真古寺 凤凰寺*
It is one of the oldest mosques in southeastern part of China








by 认识杭州 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The "Broken Bridge" at the West Lake - 西湖 断桥*
It was not really broken, it's just the name they called it for hundreds of years.
According to the classic Chinese folklore Madame White Snake (白蛇传), It was the place where Lady White Snake met her future husband Xu Xian (断桥相会)








by 東東東 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CauSuai on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Silk Museum - 中国丝绸博物馆*
Hangzhou and its neighbouring cities in Jiangnan Region (江南地区) were the silk industry centers of Ancient China








by 泡泡 on 500px








by 泡泡 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px








by 你七哥 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ks 低调 on 500px








by ks 低调 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ks 低调 on 500px








by ks 低调 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
@Zaz965
It's the *Hangzhou GDA Plaza (杭州国大城市广场). *
Pls check the archdaily profile for this building below:








GDA Plaza in Hangzhou / gmp Architects


Completed in 2019 in Hangzhou, China. Images by Hans-Georg Esch. A new high-rise building makes its impact on the skyline of Hangzhou, the Chinese metropolis with 9 million inhabitants. The 130-meter-high tower is...




www.archdaily.com





There is another highrise commercial complex under construction nearby (designed by KPF) that you might be interested:

*HANGZHOU | Hang Lung Westlake 66 | 150m | 90m x 2 | 64m | 63m | 50m | U/C*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 如痴如醉 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一颗大橙子 on 500px








by ©Cai23 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianghu Lake Scenic Area - 湘湖景区*
Xiaoshan District, South Hangzhou








by W-sky on 500px








by W-sky on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Su Causeway at the West Lake - 西湖 苏堤*








by Tao on 500px





*Xixi National Wetland Park - 西溪国家湿地公园*
Inner West Hangzhou








by 一颗大橙子 on 500px





*Zhejiang Provincial Museum - 浙江省博物馆*








by Tao on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 你七哥 on 500px








by 巍喆 on 500px








by Teresa on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing (or Dragon Well) Tea Plantations in Hangzhou - 杭州 龙井茶园*








by 许小黑子 on 500px








by 许小黑子 on 500px








by 许小黑子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 不会拍照的李同学 on 500px








by 不会拍照的李同学 on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, I opened a thread about GDA Plaza  








HANGZHOU | GDA Plaza | 130m | 426ft | 28 fl | Com


https://www.archdaily.com/924446/gda-plaza-in-hangzhou-gmp-architects




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake Lakeside Shopping Precinct - 西湖 湖滨商圈*








by 走走看看 on 500px








by 灵光影像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Camp Sites at Mount Daming - 大明山 露营地*
Lin'an District, Suburban Hangzhou








by 灵光影像 on 500px








by 灵光影像 on 500px








by 灵光影像 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Folk Art Museum at **China Academy of Art **- 中国美院 民俗艺术博物馆*
















by Jiahuarch on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianlin Resort Town - 闲林老街*








by pianoyao on 500px








by 柏云翔 on 500px








by 柏云翔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Tianmuli - 杭州 天目里*








by Jiahuarch on 500px








by Jiahuarch on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linping Grand Theatre - 临平大剧院*








by 虹思远 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linping District - 临平区*
NE Hangzhou








by 楊键盘 on 500px





*Greenland Canal-side Business Centre - 绿地运河商务中心*








by 小宝97 on 500px





*An Average Residential Area in Hangzhou - 杭州普通住宅区*








by 小宝97 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingchun Road - 庆春路*








by Kaliphornia on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Royal Tombs of the **Wuyue Kingdom** - 吴越国王陵*








by 子安君 on 500px





*Northwest Shores of the Qiandao Lake - 千岛湖西北湖区*
Chun'an County, Suburban Hangzhou








by gogo on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou 2022 Asian Games Mascots - 杭州亚运仨吉祥物*
They are Chenchen (宸宸), Congcong (琮琮) & Lianlian (莲莲)
















by 清水grace on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gongchen Bridge Area Along the Ancient **Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal **- 京杭大运河 拱宸桥区域*








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*








by CLOCKS on 500px








by CLOCKS on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulinmen (or Wulin Gate) Old Downtown Centre - 武林门商圈*








by CLOCKS on 500px








by CLOCKS on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Centre - 杭州奥体中心*
















by 华炼 on 500px








by 华炼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*King **Qian Liu**'s Memorial Temple by the West Lake - 西子湖畔 钱王祠*
Qian Liu (钱镠) was the Founding King of Wuyue Kingdom (907 AD -960 AD)








by LuxiangZhu on 500px






*Zhejiang University (Old Zhijiang Campus) by the Qiantang River - 钱塘江畔 浙江大学(之江老校区)*








by LuxiangZhu on 500px






*The 12th Century Liuhe Pagoda by the Qiantang River - 钱塘江畔 宋代 六和塔*








by LuxiangZhu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake Lakeside Shopping Precinct in Winter - 西湖 湖滨商圈 冬景*
It is one of the most famous upscale shopping districts in China








by 华炼 on 500px








by 华炼 on 500px








by 华炼 on 500px








by 华炼 on 500px








by 华炼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 4th Century Lingyin Temple in Winter - 千年古刹 灵隐寺 冬韵*








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The **West Lake** in Winter - 冬季的西湖







*








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The **West Lake** in Winter - 冬季的西湖















*
by 情绪堆栈 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The **West Lake** in Winter - 冬季的西湖















*
by 情绪堆栈 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px
*







*
by 情绪堆栈 on 500px
*







*
by 情绪堆栈 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pingyao Radisson Resort at Yuhang District - 余杭 瓶窑雷迪森度假酒店*
Hangzhou's Northern Suburb
















by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Justin_星辰 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖







*








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou, A City Among Hills & Waters - 山水杭州*








by 178****8855 on 500px








by 178****8855 on 500px








by 178****8855 on 500px








by 178****8855 on 500px








by 178****8855 on 500px








by 178****8855 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Taohuayuan (**Peach Blossom Spring**) Upscale Residential Area - 桃花源 高尚住宅区*
West Hangzhou

The leafy western suburb of Hangzhou is known as China's Beverly Hills









by 伟雨绸缪 on 500px








by 伟雨绸缪 on 500px








by 伟雨绸缪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*IT Industry Dream Town at Yuhang District - 余杭 互联网 梦想小镇*
Home to Chinese IT Giants Alibaba & Netease and dozens of other leading IT companies, Hangzhou is one of the most important IT Industry centres in China








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Tangqi by the Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal - 京杭大运河畔 塘栖古镇*
North Hangzhou 








by 等风几许 on 500px






*The Ancient Town of Longmen at Fuyang District - 富阳 龙门古镇*
Outer West Hangzhou 








by 等风几许 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang Provincial Conservatory of Music -浙江音乐学院*








by pianoyao on 500px 








by pianoyao on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Centre - 杭州奥体中心*

















by 骆方正 on 500px








by 骆方正 on 500px








by 骆方正 on 500px








by 骆方正 on 500px








by 骆方正 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 漓江 on 500px








by 骆方正 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*HikVision Headquarters in Hangzhou - 杭州海康威视总部*
















by 小鱼🌠 on 500px








by 小鱼🌠 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Local Crafts Exhibition Center - **杭州手工艺活态馆*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese New Year Lion Dance at the West Lake - 西湖 新年舞狮*








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou in Snow - 杭城雪景*








by 小鱼🌠  on 500px








by 東東東 on 500px








by 烧仙草 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou in Snow - 杭城雪景*
Hangzhou had heavy snowfall last week








by Cruz Chen on 500px








by Cruz Chen on 500px








by Cruz Chen on 500px








by Cruz Chen on 500px










by free mind on 500px








by tn on 500px








by Ponyo on 500px








by tn on 500px








by Guanxer on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 伶俐飞扬 on 500px





*Wulinmen Downtown Seen from Baoshi Hill - 宝石山瞰武林门*








by 晨暮 on 500px





*Hangzhou Normal University - 杭州师范大学*








by 来宾摄手 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 超级兔子(J.Song) on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px








by 超级兔子(J.Song) on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by phanline on 500px








by 小猪尤里卡 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gongchen Bridge Area along the Ancient **Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal** - 京杭大运河 拱宸桥*
North Hangzhou
















by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted by @mark198307 on
*HANGZHOU | Greenland Center | 310m x 2 | 1017ft x 2 | 67 fl x 2 | T/O*





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Early Spring at Liangzhu Culture Archeological Site in Hangzhou - 杭州 良渚文化遗址 早春*
The *Liangzhu culture* (3300–2300 BC) was the last Neolithic jade culture in the Yangtze River Delta of China.
The culture was highly stratified, as jade, silk, ivory and lacquer artifacts were found exclusively in elite burials, while pottery was more commonly found in the burial plots of poorer individuals.

















by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Centre - 杭州奥体中心*

















by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px 





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Grand Canal Sports Park - 杭州运河体育公园*
















by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px 




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小康 on 500px








by 小康 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wulinmen Area along the Ancient Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Cannal - 京杭大运河 武林门段*








by 图司机 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

HANGZHOU | Longda Towers | 268m | 61 fl | 198m | 43 fl | U/C


2021-01-20 by 风吹鸡蛋壳




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Westlake University** (Yungu Campus Phase I) - 西湖大学(云谷校区一期)*
Westlake University is a newly founded Elite Private Research University based in Hangzhou (the 1st of its kind in China)
















by ShalLwe on 500px








by ShalLwe on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LIUKUN on 500px








by luichooy  on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖







*








by 蓑笠 · 張  on 500px








by 我在人间的时光 on 500px








by 我在人间的时光 on 500px








by Ponyo on 500px








by Ponyo on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiandao Lake - 千岛湖*
Chun'an County, Suburban Hangzhou








by LIUKUN on 500px







*The West Lake - 西湖*








by 吕杰琛 on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px








by Ponyo on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake in Snow - 西湖雪景*








by 吕杰琛 on 500px








by 吕杰琛 on 500px








by 吕杰琛 on 500px








by 吕杰琛 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*North Bank of the Qiantang River - 钱塘江北岸*








by 施小黑📸 on 500px






*Baima (or White Horse) Lake - 白马湖*
Binjiang District, South Hangzhou








by 落地生根  on 500px








by SEEKER丨正陽兮門下 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Wencun Village Redevelopment - 富阳文村 更新改造*
Fuyang District, Suburban Hangzhou

The redevelopment was presided by Hangzhou-based *Pritzker Architecture Prize* winning Architect Wang Shu (王澍)









by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Wencun Village Redevelopment - 富阳文村 更新改造*
Fuyang District, Suburban Hangzhou

The redevelopment was presided by Hangzhou-based *Pritzker Architecture Prize* winning Architect Wang Shu (王澍)









by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guozhuang Garden at the West Lake - 西湖郭庄*








by peterzhu999 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linping District - 临平区*
NE Hangzhou








by EpicHao on 500px








by EpicHao on 500px








by EpicHao on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 漓江 on 500px








by 漓江 on 500px








by 落地生根 on 500px








by 落地生根 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by XTIMAGE on 500px








by XTIMAGE on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 12th Century Liuhe Pagoda - 宋代 六和塔*








by Ponyo on 500px








by Ponyo on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Reconstructed Leifeng Pagoda - 重建的雷峰塔*








by 我在人间的时光 on 500px






*Zhejiang University (Zhijiang Old Campus) - 浙江大学 (之江老校区)*








by Ponyo on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by EpicHao on 500px








by EpicHao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Wangchao Center Under Construction - 建设中的杭州望朝中心*








HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Wangchao Center | 280m | 54 fl | T/O


by 林员外Relynn on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com












By 随风 from Gaoloumi.com



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century City** - 杭州钱江世纪城*








by ZXXXY  on 500px








by ZXXXY  on 500px








by ZXXXY  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmuli Complex - 天目里*








by XTIMAGE on 500px






*Zhejiang University** Robot (Reserach) Centre - 浙江大学 机器人研究中心*
Being a member of the elite *C9 League *(China's Ivy League), Zhejiang University is one of the top-ranked universities in China








by ZXXXY on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Su Causeway at the West Lake - 西湖 苏堤*
It was named after the Song Dynasty Poet Su Shi (苏轼, 1037-1101)








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px





*Bai Causeway at the West Lake - 西湖 白堤*
It was named after the Tang Dynasty Poet Bai Juyi (白居易, 772-846)








by Grace Chen on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing Tea Plantations - 龙井茶园*








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px








by Grace Chen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YelloW ChickeN on 500px








by YelloW ChickeN on 500px








by YelloW ChickeN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ks 低调 on 500px








by ks 低调 on 500px








by ks 低调 on 500px








by 光影李天王 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 呆呆的阿登 on 500px








by yh.w on 500px








by 光影李天王 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 10th Century **Baochu Pagoda** - 五代 吴越国 保俶塔*








by 热牛奶 on 500px








by 热牛奶 on 500px








by 热牛奶 on 500px








by 热牛奶 on 500px








by 热牛奶 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiandao Lake - 千岛湖*








by 热牛奶 on 500px








by 热牛奶 on 500px








by 热牛奶 on 500px








by 热牛奶 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖*








by 葆莱 on 500px








by 葆莱 on 500px








by 葆莱 on 500px








by 葆莱 on 500px








by 葆莱 on 500px








by 葆莱 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px








by 等风几许 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YelloW ChickeN on 500px








by YelloW ChickeN on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 清茶 on 500px








by 清茶 on 500px








by lee的视界 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖*








by ShalLwe on 500px








by ShalLwe on 500px








by 涵文軒 on 500px








by 清茶 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Xiaohe Straight Street - 小河直街 历史街区*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 清茶 on 500px








by 清茶 on 500px








by 清茶 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianghu Lake at Xiaoshan District - 萧山 湘湖*
South Hangzhou








by 阿龙  on 500px








by 阿龙  on 500px








by 阿龙  on 500px








by 阿龙  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by yh.w on 500px








by 涵文軒 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 怡杭 on 500px








by Mr吴 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小软嵬嵬 on 500px








by 小软嵬嵬 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*








by LuxiangZhu on 500px








by LuxiangZhu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Reconstructed Xiangji Temple - 重建的香积寺*








by nidhogg on 500px








by nidhogg on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by WilsonMou on 500px








by nidhogg on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 清茶 on 500px








by LuxiangZhu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huanglong (or Yellow Dragon) Sports Centre - 黄龙体育中心*








by EpicHao on 500px






*Zhonghe Viaduct - 中河高架*








by EpicHao on 500px






*Hangzhou Greenland Twin Towers Under Construction - 建设中的杭州绿地双塔*








by Moonlight on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binjiang District - 滨江区*








by wtfitsme on 500px








by wtfitsme on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linping District - 临平区*
NE Hangzhou








by 137****6094 on 500px








by 137****6094 on 500px








by 137****6094 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiangshan Art Commune - 象山艺术公社*
SW Hangzhou

It is located near the China Academy of Art's Xiangshan Campus









by 丑的自然 on 500px








by 丑的自然 on 500px








by 摄影师大鸭梨 on 500px








by 摄影师大鸭梨 on 500px








by 摄影师大鸭梨 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖







*








by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunqi Cloud Computing Town - 云栖小镇*
SW Hangzhou








by pianoyao on 500px






*Qianjiang Century CBD Under Construction - 建设中的钱江世纪城*
SE Hangzhou








by 摄影菜籽 on 500px








by 摄影菜籽 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 137****6094 on 500px








by 137****6094 on 500px








by 137****6094 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 超级兔子(J.Song) on 500px








by awbzs  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by JasonVon on 500px








by JasonVon on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by vcg-9997b15ae440882fa21beee78d7bc2816 on 500px








by 品水 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 杀手豆 on 500px








by Yivan Sun  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Quarter of Hangzhou - 老杭州*








by Liang on 500px








by Liang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake Lakeside Shopping Precinct - 西湖 湖滨商圈*
It is one of the most famous high-end shopping districts in China








by ETERLJ  on 500px








by ETERLJ  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by EpicHao on 500px








by EpicHao on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 放飞心灵 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 崔先生 on 500px








by 崔先生 on 500px








by Walking David on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 📷 o_o弟弟 on 500px








by ks 低调 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station Under Construction - 建设中的杭州西站*








by 李宇杰 on 500px






*Qianjiang Century New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的钱江世纪城*








by Moonlight  on 500px








by Moonlight  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的杭州钱江世纪城*
originally posted by @mark198307 on








HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Wangchao Center | 280m | 54 fl | T/O


I think other way: it is a pity that it is not thickier 😭 😁




www.skyscrapercity.com












By 随风 from Gaoloumi.com



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by XueMian168 on 500px








by ShellPhoto on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的杭州钱江世纪城* 








by 136****1197  on 500px








by 136****1197  on 500px








by 136****1197  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的杭州钱江世纪城







*
by 136****1197 on 500px








by 136****1197 on 500px








by 136****1197 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The **West Lake** Impression - 印象西湖*
UNESCO World Heritage Site: West Lake, the Cultural Landscape of Hangzhou
















by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by DreamCont  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The** West Lake** Impression - 印象西湖*
UNESCO World Heritage Site: West Lake, the Cultural Landscape of Hangzhou
















by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by 次仁当雄kuma on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Town of Tangqi by the **Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal **- 京杭大运河 塘栖古镇*
North Hangzhou

The Ancient Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal is a UNESCO World Heritage Site, Hangzhou is the southern terminal of the Grand Canal.

















by 156****5287 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px








by peterzhu999 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LIUKUN on 500px








by You. on 500px








by You. on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by 凉风吹抚 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetland Park - 西溪国家湿地公园*
Inner West Hangzhou

















by 156****5287  on 500px








by 156****5287  on 500px








by 156****5287  on 500px








by 156****5287  on 500px








by 156****5287  on 500px








by 156****5287  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Animation Industry Museum at Baima Lake - 白马湖 中国动漫博物馆*
Binjiang District, South Hangzhou








by 156****5287 on 500px








by 156****5287 on 500px








by 156****5287 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*City North Sports Park - 城北体育公园*








by XIN心仔 on 500px








by XIN心仔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yanggong Causeway at the West Lake - 西湖 杨公堤*








by 人海里捞金 on 500px








by 人海里捞金 on 500px








by 人海里捞金 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Howell on 500px








by 许子叁 on 500px








by 摄影师小七 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

HANGZHOU | Shimao Hangzhou Twin Towers | 273m x 2 | 61...


by Mr吴 on 500px by Mr吴 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tree Houses at Kaiyuan Resort - 开元度假酒店 树屋*








by 江南君z on 500px





*Historical Hefang Street Area - 河坊街历史街区*








by 江南君z on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiaoyingzhou Island at the West Lake - 西湖 小瀛洲*








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by XTIMAGE on 500px








by XTIMAGE on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake Lakeside Shopping Precinct - 西湖 湖滨商圈*
It is one of the most famous high-end shopping districts in China








by 不吃鱼 on 500px








by 雷雨天要小心 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Plympic Sport Centre - 杭州奥体中心*
SE Hangzhou








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px





*Yuhang District - 余杭区*
West Hangzhou








by 躺眼摄影-阿杰 175 5729 3579 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LIUKUN on 500px








by YelloW ChickeN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 烫手番茄 on 500px








by 烫手番茄 on 500px








by 烫手番茄 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Reconstructed **Leifeng Pagoda** - 重建的雷峰塔*
Leifeng Pagoda is a household name in China because of the Chinese classic folklore "The Legend of the White Snake (白蛇传)".








by leegang on 500px








by leegang on 500px








by leegang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 魔眼 via 后花园之城 on Gaoloumi
*







*
by leegang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 漓江 on 500px









by 漓江 on 500px









by 漓江 on 500px








by lee的视界 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guozhuang Garden at the West Lake - 西湖 郭庄







*








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiangzhuang Garden at the West Lake - 西湖 蒋庄







*








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖







*








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Quarter of Hangzhou - 老杭州*








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北城旧事FightingZL on 500px








by 北城旧事FightingZL on 500px








by Pollux on 500px








by Thomas_traveling on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yue Fei Memorial Temple - 岳王庙*








by 一马平川 on 500px





*The Ancient Village of Dongziguan - 东梓关古村*
Fuyang District, Suburban Hangzhou








by 一马平川 on 500px





*Grand Hyatt Hangzhou - 杭州君悦酒店*








by 一马平川 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Civic Center - 杭州市民中心*








by 漓江 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 万涂涂 on 500px








by 万涂涂 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Flower Fields at Zhuantang - 转塘 向日葵花海*
Xihu District, SW Hangzhou








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 放飞心灵 on 500px








by 放飞心灵 on 500px








by 放飞心灵 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally posted by @mark198307 on 
*HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Wangchao Center | 280m | 54 fl | T/O*








HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Wangchao Center | 280m | 54 fl | T/O


I think other way: it is a pity that it is not thickier 😭 😁




www.skyscrapercity.com













By 随风 from Gaoloumi.com


​


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

little universe said:


> Originally posted by @mark198307 on
> *HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Wangchao Center | 280m | 54 fl | T/O*
> 
> 
> ...


随风 is me 
All the photos I sent were taken by myself


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Academy of Art (Xiangshan Campus) - 中国美院(象山校区)*








by fashinerary on 500px





*China Silk Museum - 中国丝绸博物馆*
Hangzhou and its neighbouring cities like Suzhou & Huzhou were the silk industry centers of ancient China








by fashinerary on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Four Seasons Hotel Hangzhou (West Lake) - 杭州西湖 四季酒店*
















by D on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 我叫XY on 500px








by 我叫XY on 500px








by lee的视界 on 500px








by ShellPhoto on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LIUKUN on 500px








by 勇哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by lee的视界 on 500px








by 浙东西蜂 on 500px








by 浙东西蜂 on 500px








by 浙东西蜂 on 500px








by lee的视界 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 東東東 on 500px








by 東東東 on 500px








by 東東東 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 漓江 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px








by 风来 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuyang District - 富阳区*
Suburban Hangzhou








by 风来  on 500px








by 风来  on 500px








by 风来  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 风来 on 500px








by 风来 on 500px








by 风来 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 摄影师坤仔 on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Leifeng Pagoda - 雷峰塔*








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px





*The Long Bridge at the West Lake - 西湖 长桥*








by 千千万万个我 on 500px





*Buddhist Xiangji Temple - 香积寺*








by 千千万万个我 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by bd的笨笨熊 on 500px








by bd的笨笨熊 on 500px








by bd的笨笨熊 on 500px








by bd的笨笨熊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 12th Century **Liuhe Pagoda **- 宋代 六和塔*








by 风来 on 500px








by 风来 on 500px








by 风来 on 500px








by 风来 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Song Dynasty** Royal Family's **Bagua** Farmland - 宋代皇家御田 八卦田*
Hangzhou (then known as Lin'an) was the Capital of Southern Song Dynasty (1138 AD - 1279 AD) 








by 套路哥 on 500px








by 套路哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖







*








by 套路哥 on 500px








by 套路哥 on 500px








by 套路哥 on 500px








by 套路哥 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Life Insurance** Hangzhou - 杭州 中国人寿大厦







*








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China Life Insurance** Hangzhou - 杭州 中国人寿大厦







*








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianghu (or Xiang Lake) after Snow - 雪后湘湖*
South Hangzhou








by 101℃单眼看世界 on 500px








by 101℃单眼看世界 on 500px








by 101℃单眼看世界 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binjiang District - 滨江区*








by 101℃单眼看世界 on 500px








by 3 23 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 17th Century Wu Family's Compound at Yueguan Laneway - 明代 岳官巷 吴宅*
It is now the location of Hangzhou Local Culture and History Research Institute (杭州文史馆)








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 17th Century Wu Family's Compound at Yueguan Laneway - 明代 岳官巷 吴宅*
It is now the location of Hangzhou Local Culture and History Research Institute (杭州文史馆)








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmuli Complex Designed by Renzo Piano - 伦佐·皮亚诺 杭州天目里* 








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiasha University Town - 下沙大学城*








by 摄影师良一沐 on 500px








by 摄影师良一沐 on 500px





*A Residential Area at Shangcheng District - 上城 住宅区*








by XTIMAGE on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Grand Theatre - 杭州大剧院*








by 摄影师良一沐 on 500px





*Hangzhou Civic Center (or Hangzhou City Hall) - 杭州市民中心*








by 摄影师良一沐 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Grand Canal Theatre - 运河大剧院*








by 不羁的衬衫 on 500px








by 不羁的衬衫 on 500px





*Linping District Grand Theatre - 临平大剧院*








by 1 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by PDJ on 500px








by PDJ on 500px








by 风来 on 500px








by van on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ShellPhoto on 500px








by 强神头号粉丝  on 500px








by van on 500px








by 134****3002  on 500px








by 134****3002  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by leo园 on 500px








by 起风了.独往湖心亭看雪 on 500px








by 七秒的鱼 on 500px








by KT86蟹老板 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Gongchen Bridge Area by the Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal - 京杭大运河 拱宸桥街区*








by van on 500px








by van on 500px






*Hangzhou Buddhist Academy - 杭州佛学院*








by XTIMAGE on 500px





*The 4th Century **Lingyin Temple** - 千年古刹 灵隐寺*








by XTIMAGE on 500px





*The Drum Tower of Hangzhou - 杭州鼓楼*








by 云上无患菌 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by van on 500px








by 骆贤宇 on 500px








by van on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at the Resort Town by the Qiandao Lake - 淳安 千岛湖 日落*
Chun'an County, Suburban Hangzhou








by 小澈vision on 500px








by 小澈vision on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 骆贤宇 on 500px








by 骆贤宇 on 500px








by 骆贤宇 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang Century City - 钱江世纪城*








by XTIMAGE on 500px





*Qianjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*








by XTIMAGE on 500px








by 鸡蛋菌 on 500px





*Future Science and Technology City - 未来科技城*








by 宏歌 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University** (Old Zhijiang Campus) - 浙江大学(之江老校区)*
Being a member of the elite C9 League (China's Ivy League), Zhejiang University is one of the top ranked universities in China
















by 谦雅 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiantang Bay Art Museum - 钱塘湾艺术馆*








by 不羁的衬衫  on 500px








by 不羁的衬衫  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmuli Complex Designed by Renzo Piano - 伦佐·皮亚诺 杭州天目里* 








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetland Park** - 西溪国家湿地公园*
Inner West Hangzhou








by ShellPhoto on 500px








by ShellPhoto on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Resort at the Xinghu Lake - 湘湖 逍遥庄园*








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px








by 184****5459 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou City North Sports Park - 杭州城北体育公园*








by 墨染流年 on 500px








by 墨染流年 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by -zq- on 500px








by -zq- on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 四四二 on 500px








by Slash on 500px








by 强神头号粉丝 on 500px








by ShellPhoto on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Westlake University** (Yungu Campus Phase I) - 西湖大学(云谷校区一期)*
Westlake University is a newly founded Elite Private Research University based in Hangzhou (the 1st of its kind in China)
















by 理想三旬_xb on 500px








by 理想三旬_xb on 500px








by 理想三旬_xb on 500px








by 理想三旬_xb on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binjiang District - 滨江区*
South Hangzhou








by 漓江 on 500px




*Wenyi Road West - 文一西路*
West Hangzhou








by 喜马拉雅 on 500px








by 喜马拉雅 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by H.C.Y on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Reconstructed Xiangji Temple - 重建的香积寺 (始建于北宋)*
Xiangji Temple was first built in the 10th Century during Song Dynasty








by 余念泽 Major on 500px








by 余念泽 Major on 500px








by 余念泽 Major on 500px








by 余念泽 Major on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 茶树菇 on 500px








by 茶树菇 on 500px








by von on 500px








by -zq- on 500px








by -zq- on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Li-Ning Sports Park - 杭州李宁体育公园*

















by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px








by 劳尔 on 500px








by 劳尔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianghu (or Xiang Lake) - 湘湖*
South Hangzhou








by 木之秋 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px








by 麦粒儿 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuyang District **Aquatics Centre - 富阳水上运动中心*
Suburban Hangzhou
















by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Hunter on 500px








by 柴头不二雄 on 500px








by Guanxer  on 500px









by Hanson on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Guanxer on 500px








by 1pi_  on 500px








by 楊键盘 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Old Downtown & the West Lake - 杭州老城和西湖*








by 柴头不二雄 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px








by XueMian168 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 竹光  on 500px








by 竹光  on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 草草🌿 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 草草🌿 on 500px








by 草草🌿 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 虐春 on 500px








by XueMian16 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station Under Construction - 建设中的杭州西站*








by 麦粒儿 on 500px





*Former Residence of Hu Xueyan - 胡雪岩故居*








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 早安九九_ on 500px








by 大海尼 on 500px








by 麦粒儿 on 500px








by S. on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 墨枫  on 500px








by 墨枫  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 张白兔 on 500px








by 茶香记 $金子涵  on 500px








by 凡凡 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 春江冬鱼 on 500px








by 宿命 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station is Near Completion - 即将完工的杭州西站*








by Angela.c on 500px








by XueMian168 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station is Near Completion - 即将完工的杭州西站*








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station is Near Completion - 即将完工的杭州西站*








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Lotus Swaying in Breeze at Zigzag Yard" (West Lake) - 西湖 "曲院风荷"*
It is one of 10 classic scenes of the West Lake (西湖十景)

















by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 壮士留步 on 500px








by 千千万万个我 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by lc216hank on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 项小楠要读书 on 500px








by 又见青山 on 500px








by 柴头不二雄 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BabyChin on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by CLOCKS on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunrise at the West Lake - 西湖日出*








by 风雨人生 on 500px








by 风雨人生 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zen Buddhist Temples in Hangzhou - 杭州禅寺*








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖*
















by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖*
















by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px








by 西楼 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University** Children's Hospital - 浙江大学 儿童医院*
















by Richard 俞元坤  on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤  on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport T4 is Near Completion - 即将完工的杭州萧山机场 T4*








by XueMian168 on 500px








by 灰色的色猫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingzhiwu Neighbourhood - 青芝坞*








by Free living on 500px








by Free living on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Centre - 杭州奥体中心







*








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linping District Sports Centre - 临平体育中心*
NE Hangzhou
















by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang Century New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的钱江世纪城*








by 小增辉 on 500px








by 小增辉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China National Archives of Publications and Culture (Hangzhou) - 王澍 中国国家版本馆(杭州)*
It was designed by Hangzhou-based Pritzker Prize Winning architect Wang Shu (王澍








by ShellPhoto on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px








by 风夜 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by LIUKUN on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 彳亍 on 500px








by Chocosundae on 500px








by 一介草民（喻跃生） on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake - 西湖*
















by YSWan on 500px








by YSWan on 500px








by YSWan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binjiang District - 滨江区*
South Hangzhou
*







*
by ShellPhoto on 500px








by 朱迪锋 on 500px








by 白乃 on 500px








by 白乃 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linping District - 临平区*
NE Hangzhou








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px








by 梓轩摄影 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 灰色的色猫 on 500px








by cs 1867 on 500px








by 灰色的色猫 on 500px








by 徐昪 on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunset at the West Lake - 西湖日落







*








by 一颗大橙子 on 500px








by 一颗大橙子 on 500px








by 一颗大橙子 on 500px








by 一颗大橙子 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Normal University - 杭州师范大学*








by 仓前陌客 on 500px





*Wyndham Hotel Hangzhou - 杭州 温德姆大酒店*








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station - 杭州西站*








by 野生驻杭办 on 500px








by 杭州老袁 on 500px








by 杭州老袁 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Centre - 杭州奥体中心*
















by 风灵映像phanline on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Esports Centre - 杭州电竞中心*








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px





*Hangzhou Xintiandi Street - 杭州新天地街*








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The West Lake (aka **Lady Xi Shi**'s Lake) - 西湖 (西子湖)*
The classic 11th Century poem by Su Shi (or Su Dongpo / 苏轼 / 苏东坡) admiring the West Lake:

_"水光潋滟晴方好，山色空蒙雨亦奇。 
欲把西湖比西子，淡妆浓抹总相宜。" _

English Translation:

_"Rippling water shimmering on sunny day.
Mist mountains wonderful in the rain.
Plain or gaily decked out like __Lady Xi Shi__.
The West Lake is always alluring." 








_








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 150****8611 on 500px








by 150****8611 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Reconstructed Deshou Palace of Song Dynasty - 重建的南宋宫苑 德寿宫*
Hangzhou was the capital of Southern Song Dynasty (1127–1279)








by XTIMAGE on 500px








by XTIMAGE on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BIGGTV小木匠 on 500px








by BIGGTV小木匠 on 500px








by BIGGTV小木匠 on 500px








by BIGGTV小木匠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiaohe Park At Night - 小河公园夜景*
It was converted from an old industrial area








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tonglu County** in Suburban Hangzhou by the Fuchun River - 杭州市郊 富春江畔桐庐县*
Outer SW Hangzhou








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px








by Matt.15901812138 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Residence of **Hu Xueyan **- 红顶商人胡雪岩故居*
Hu Xueyan was the richest merchant in China during 19th Century








by XTIMAGE on 500px








by XTIMAGE on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xianghu Lake - 湘湖*
South Hangzhou








by 梦想之城 on 500px








by 梦想之城 on 500px





*Qianjiang Century New CBD - 钱江世纪城*








by 梦想之城 on 500px





*Hangzhou Liangzhu MixC Under Construction - 建设中的杭州良渚万象城*
North Hangzhou








by 阿泽同学很精彩 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmuli Complex - 天目里*








by 阿泽同学很精彩  on 500px








by 阿泽同学很精彩  on 500px








by 阿泽同学很精彩  on 500px








by 阿泽同学很精彩  on 500px








by 阿泽同学很精彩  on 500px








by 阿泽同学很精彩  on 500px








by 阿泽同学很精彩  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 张坤 on 500px








by 张坤 on 500px








by 张坤 on 500px








by 张坤 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou City & the West Lake - 杭州西湖















*
by Lu视觉龙龙 on 500px
*







*
by 青筋 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by Lu视觉龙龙 on 500px








by Lu视觉龙龙 on 500px








by 郑 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 青筋 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by 郑  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px








by Lu视觉龙龙 on 500px








by Lu视觉龙龙 on 500px








by Lu视觉龙龙 on 500px








by Lu视觉龙龙 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing Tea** Plantations in West Hills - 西山 龙井茶园*
West Hangzhou

Longjing (or Dragon Well) Tea from Hangzhou is the most famous green tea in China








by 郑 on 500px








by 郑 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longjing Tea** Plantations in West Hills - 西山 龙井茶园*
West Hangzhou

Longjing (or Dragon Well) Tea from Hangzhou is the most famous green tea in China








by 郑  on 500px








by 郑  on 500px








by 郑  on 500px








by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px








by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px








by 青筋 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 郑 on 500px








by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px








by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px








by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px








by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Confucius Temple - 杭州孔庙*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Kerry Centre - 杭州嘉里中心*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*X-mas Lights at West Lake Lakeside Shopping Precinct - 湖滨商圈 圣诞彩灯*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinsha Lake at Xiasha - 下沙金沙湖*
East Hangzhou








by BIGGTV小木匠  on 500px









by BIGGTV小木匠  on 500px






*Qianjing New CBD at Night - 钱江新城夜景*








by 什么鱼 on 500px








by 什么鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*








by 纸 Purple on 500px






*The Newly Completed Hangzhou West Railway Station - 新近完工的杭州西站*








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou in Clouds - 云雾杭城*








by 张白兔 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 张白兔 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 张白兔 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xixi National Wetlands Park - 西溪国家湿地公园*
Inner West Hangzhou








by 张白兔 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guozhuang Garden in Hangzhou - 杭州郭庄*








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px








by HenryHZ on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 南方 on 500px








by 南方 on 500px








by 南方 on 500px








by 南方 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sijiqing Market Area - 四季青市场区域*








by 纸 Purple on 500px








by 纸 Purple on 500px


​


----------

